# Kindle DX



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The new Kindle DX has a screen that is 9.7 in and costs $489.

I will not purchase it because I am very happy with my K 2 and have no need for a larger screen.

What about you?

*>> Amazon's Kindle DX page*


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

It is too big to fit in my purse plus my K2 is only 1 month and 5 days old.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

At $489?  I'm still happy with my K1.  Little Gertie has been good for me.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree that it is too big for me personally, however, if the print is larger, I can see where this particular KDX would be beneficial to people with sight problems.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

K2 is perfect for my needs.  No need for a bigger screen, nor a flatter wallet.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

The small, paperback sized form factor is part of what I love about my Kindle. The larger device is not really for me. But I do see it's application for newspapers, textbooks etc.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Native PDF support is a plus to me.  My lovely spouse has been asking to read my Kindle - which I've demurred on.   I'll revisit once this has released and I've seen the hands-on reviews.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Mu Parents both prefer a larger screen. This is the Kindle that they want so I am planning on getting it for them.


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

Due to the fact that I am a student and if the textbooks worked without any conversion, then I would be interested but not at $489...geez, the cost of textbooks suck you dry and then to have to pay this on top of it...I will stick with my K2 and a few glitchs in conversion before I pay that price.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Mu Parents both prefer a larger screen. This is the Kindle that they want so I am planning on getting it for them.


How sweet!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

a bunch of us are in chat as they blog from the press conference

Ann


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Can be preordered now!

http://www.tinyurl.com/buykindledx


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

can't get into chat from work...


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I answered yes, not because I'm going to place my order immediately but because I surely will buy one at some time in the future.  I love my K2 and will continue using it for reading certain kinds of books, but there will be a place for DX in my life too because it has a different purpose.  I will use a DX for newspapers, magazines, and business documents.  My husband will do the same.  And I expect my children will use whatever model is available when they are in college.  I think this is a very exciting development and it has my full support.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to get one for work and hope to GOD they let me expense it!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

tippymn said:


> Due to the fact that I am a student and if the textbooks worked without any conversion, then I would be interested but not at $489...geez, the cost of textbooks suck you dry and then to have to pay this on top of it...I will stick with my K2 and a few glitchs in conversion before I pay that price.


It depends on the pricing. You would think they would be priced cheaper than regular text books because of saved production costs. Also the publishers don't have to worry about them being resold to used books stores.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 2, 2009)

There are no page buttons on the left side of the device.  That means I can't read in bed like I do now with my K2.  There is no mention of folders or any other kind of organizational structure that will allow you to use that 2X storage space (4GB).  I think I'll wait.  However, the replacement of textbooks will save students tons of hernias and back-related problems.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

If they prove to be useful to a college student and doctorate student, I may get them for the kids.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 2, 2009)

BTW, Amazon has a live link to the Kindle DX User's Guide:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle/KindleDX_Users_Guide.pdf

Should tell you everything you need/want to know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> At $489? I'm still happy with my K1. Little Gertie has been good for me.


You and me, both, Gertie. (I mean my K1 has been good for me, not Little Gertie).

Congrats on 3200 posts!!!!

Betsy


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm back.  Have just read all the specs on Amazon.  The auto-rotating screen is amazing!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I can see the advantages for a bigger screen, but I have to agree that the ability to fit in my purse is part of my Kindle fixation.  I would also miss the buttons on the left since I hold the K in my left hand when I read.


----------



## rmaiolo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sold..now pre-ordered..I read a fair amount of textbooks and tech manuals..this will be great for that..

no specifics on storage, but I'm guessing 3Gb

edit: just read the user's guide..4Gb..3.2 available to the user..


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will not be getting one for the foreseeable future.
But I certainly can see the attraction for a device of this type.
And the newspaper industry needs something like this to keep them producting content.
Will watch and wait.
But good luck to those of you who are already committed.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Right now, no. However if in 6 months to a year they released my textbooks in kindle format, I'll definitely be considering it. Especially if the textbooks are priced lower in the kindle format. I'm taking the wait and see approach.


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

I say no.  The big screen is nice, but I would wait a few generations down the line.  Maybe by then they will have touch, color screens with lighter backgrounds and other cool features.


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the auto-rotate and that the screen seem to take up more space on the reader, but that's about all.  I do NOT like the large size - like others have said, it will not fit in my purse. I can't see what would make me want to buy this, either as a replacement or as a first time buyer over the K2.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I still have five days left that I can return mine but I think I will keep it.  Did anyone else notice that in all the print they are now referring to the Kindle2 simply as Kindle??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rmaiolo said:


> I'm sold..now pre-ordered..I read a fair amount of textbooks and tech manuals..this will be great for that..
> 
> no specifics on storage, but I'm guessing 3Gb
> 
> edit: just read the user's guide..4Gb..3.2 available to the user..


Yup. 3500 books.

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a mighty large piece of glass to have to protect.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I am keeping Kindra. I love the ease of sticking her in my purse and being able to easily hold in one hand. I can however, see the benefit for textbooks.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

If the textbooks for my wife's first semester following its release are available, done deal.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Decal Girl will have another product to make skins for.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Not to mention Oberon, BorsaBella and all the other accessory makers.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope that the larger, somewhat awkward size doesn't turn people off.  Myself, I would have made the DX have the same dimensions of the K2, only use more of the real estate for screen and less for buttons and white plastic casing.  That way you'd get a larger screen but the same portability.  It almost kind of funny in the Amazon promo video, seeing those people carting around a big, flat slab.  But then, newspapers and laptops are big, too, not to mention heavier, so who knows?  For now, though, I'm happy with my K1 and K2 (wife uses the former, me the latter).  But we'll see.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

No, not right now anyway. I'm extremely happy with my K2 and don't want to change anything. I don't read newspapers and magazines enough to need to upgrade just for that. 

Melissa


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

If it does PDFs well I'll be all in.  I play enough RPGs that not having to carry large books around with me would make things a lot easier.  Granted I carry a laptop, but I don't like reading PDFs on my computer for some reason.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> I hope that the larger, somewhat awkward size doesn't turn people off. Myself, I would have made the DX have the same dimensions of the K2, only use more of the real estate for screen and less for buttons and white plastic casing. That way you'd get a larger screen but the same portability. It almost kind of funny in the Amazon promo video, seeing those people carting around a big, flat slab. But then, newspapers and laptops are big, too, not to mention heavier, so who knows? For now, though, I'm happy with my K1 and K2 (wife uses the former, me the latter). But we'll see.


Doing that might appeal to paperback readers, but it wouldn't appeal to me for using it as a substitute for lugging business documents. The PDF is a huge plus and the larger screen size should work well for PDFs. I'd much rather drag the Kindle with me than a laptop.

Now my quandary is whether to go ahead and get my wife a K2 for a present now and also get the DX later or just wait for the DX before buying another kindle. I'll probably end up getting another K2 now as I still have a son at home that would love to have access to a kindle too.

Gawd I'm going to end up being a 3 kindle house in pretty short order.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Interesting, but one of the appeald of the kindle to me was the small size


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I can see getting one for my husband.  Native PDF support is a big draw for him, plus his programming books.  He also doesn't need to worry about it being "purse sized".  We may be a two kindle house this fall. 

Lara Amber


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I love my K2 so won't be switching. While the screen size looks great, I just don't have a need for it, but I can see the appeal for businesses & students.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I will not be getting one for the foreseeable future.
> But I certainly can see the attraction for a device of this type.
> And the newspaper industry needs something like this to keep them producting content.
> Will watch and wait.
> But good luck to those of you who are already committed.


I preordered, and really, we aren't committed, I emailed Kindle support and they don't bill until shipping, just like the other Kindles, and you can cancel at any time before shipping process. I plan on using the Kindle 2 as a portable, and the Kindle DX at home. I like the bigger screen, getting older and all, and the ability to manipulate the number of words per line. Also, the PDF. I read a lot of poetry, and I haven't found one book yet that has poetry formatted properly for Kindle. However, I can on my Sony. So I'm hoping one of these two things is my way to Kindle Nirvana.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I guess I'm a little confused by those who say they aren't going to "upgrade" to the new Amazon DX.  I don't really see that Amazon is expecting people to get rid of their K1's or K2's and get the DX.  It's rather like the difference between a gardener's trowel and a spade; they both are made to do the same thing, only on a different scale.  I certainly don't need to buy the spade if the trowel is doing the job.

I'm excited to see the DX just because it opens the door for more people to enjoy the Kindle experience.  However, my K2 is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## Mekanamom (Feb 27, 2009)

Not for me... my K2 is perfect for my needs.  But I would definitely consider getting one for my step-dd who is in college.  If she can get over half of her textbooks on the Kindle DX, I think it would be worth it!!

By the time my younger kids are in college (or heck, even high school!), I truly hope they can get ALL of their textbooks on a device like this.


----------



## holmfritz (Apr 2, 2009)

The DX is still grayscale - I thought it was going to be color


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I voted no.  My K2 is perfect for my reading needs.  If I were just contemplating ordering a Kindle, though, I might be tempted to wait for the DX.  And it's something we'd definitely consider for the kids if high school/college textbooks become widely available.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have been saving for a Kindle for more than a year and finally I have nearly enough for Kindle 2. I'm not going to keep saving and pay more for the DX. I know I'll be really happy with Kindle 2's size and I like that I can fit it in my purse. Besides, I asked for an Oberon K2 cover for Mother's Day. I plan to order my Kindle 2 by next week. I would be a lot more excited over the DX if it had a touch screen and color.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

Why don't they put a back light option on it?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> Why don't they put a back light option on it?


Might have something to do with the fact that e-ink screens are opaque and therefore back lighting is completely impossible.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I will wait to see the hands on reviews from actual users, but I am very interested. While I am WAY past any textbook reading (by decades), I read a lot of newspapers and magazines, which I don't like to read on the K1. However, I really need more newspapers to join the Kindle revolution for me to justify purchasing this. I will still keep my K1 for reading books, as I love the form factor, but if I could get all, or even most, of my newspapers on the K, I would be there.

Steve


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

The big problem with upgrading is that I lose one of my book 'credits'.    Since I tried the iPhone app (since deleted) I've already used up 2 of 6 'credits'.  It kills me to think that some day my books will just stop working.  I've stopped buying books for the Kindle until this is resolved.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I think this a great product for college students (IF ALL THEIR BOOKS are available on it), however,  I'm surprised when people say "this is a lot lighter than carrying around your laptop"... I mean, for business purposes, will you really stop traveling with your laptop and use this instead?  For the newspaper crowd, Its not like you can just tuck this giant thing under your arm and go.  

I agree with others who are saying this is a great addition to the kindle line.  Its nice to have a choice, big kindle or small kindle!


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm certainly happy with my K2 and the wife with KK.  No one mentioned here about the case for the DX being $50.  I purchased the case for the K2 and am happy with it but the new case adds an additional $50 to the cost of the DX

John


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I voted no - I can definitely see the functionality of it for some people.  And if I won the lottery I might be tempted to have the DX for reading at home, and my K1 to slip into my purse when I'm away from home.  Ultimately though I'm not the target market.  I read mostly books on my Kindle, not textbooks, not newspapers, not graphs & charts.  So while I don't have a need for it I'm glad it's coming for those who do - and I think it's another indicator of Amazon's commitment to the Kindle, which makes me very happy.


----------



## Dallas (Jan 25, 2009)

I just pre-ordered.  I have a few magazine subscriptions that I can download into PDF format so that appeals to me.  Also as I'm getting older my eyes have been changing.  I no longer need glasses for driving or watching television or movies but I do for reading and I think I'll like being able to fit more words per page  while keeping the larger font.  I don't plan on taking the DX on the road, much.  It will be my reading at home Kindle that both my wife and I can enjoy while the Kindle 1 will continue to be the road warrior.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Dallas said:


> I just pre-ordered. I have a few magazine subscriptions that I can download into PDF format so that appeals to me. Also as I'm getting older my eyes have been changing. I no longer need glasses for driving or watching television or movies but I do for reading and I think I'll like being able to fit more words per page while keeping the larger font. I don't plan on taking the DX on the road, much. It will be my reading at home Kindle that both my wife and I can enjoy while the Kindle 1 will continue to be the road warrior.


I'm not sure yet, you have to let me know how you like it. The cost is kind of high. I love the larger screen, but not to fond of the size.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, here is our (affiliate) pre-order link: http://www.tinyurl.com/buykindledx


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

When they make a color version, then it might be interesting to me for magazines. But for reading books, I'll stick with my more portable Kindle 2.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I voted undecided for now. I have the K1 and waited until I read the reviews for K2 before deciding whether to upgrade or not. After reading the reviews for that one, I decided to wait (it didn't seem as much of an upgrade as it could've been, and there seem to be a lot of problems with them for some buyers). So now I'm going to wait to read the reviews for the KDX. If they're good, I may upgrade to it from my K1, but keep my K1 for travel and use the KDX for home. (Nodding to those who posted before me suggesting this - I think it's a great, although expensive, idea.   ) 

I am wondering, though, why none of the articles or AZ description I've read about the KDX has mention rate of pageturns. Is it as fast as the K2 at least? Or does the screen size slow it down? I may have missed mention of this (if so, please let me know where it's mentioned and I'll reread). If not, it does concern me that it's not mentioned.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

coyote said:


> The big problem with upgrading is that I lose one of my book 'credits'. Since I tried the iPhone app (since deleted) I've already used up 2 of 6 'credits'. It kills me to think that some day my books will just stop working. I've stopped buying books for the Kindle until this is resolved.


You only loose the "credit" for the books you put on the device. I have only put 3 on my iphone, so all the other books (that I didn't put on the iphone) don't loose a credit to that device.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've pre-ordered one mainly for the Native PDF ability. Homeschooling 4 kids and I'm drowned in lesson manuals, textbooks and the like. Being able to put the manual on the Kindle, then using the dictionary to look up vocaubulry words, highlight and paste them into a file..Plus using Text to Speech  is HUGE. I can use my current kindle for that, but the PDFs don't convert very well.

This is no way will replace my K2, but I can see how the whole family will be able to use it now. Even my little ones (with LOTS of supervision, a sturdy cover, and a Square Trade Warranty with accident coverage)

We're forever printing out PDF files...I can save money by not buying so much printer ink and binders. This The bigger screen might even get my husband to use it


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

Red said:


> You only loose the "credit" for the books you put on the device. I have only put 3 on my iphone, so all the other books (that I didn't put on the iphone) don't loose a credit to that device.


Yes, but all of my books are on my current Kindle, and it's my second Kindle. (My first was stolen.) I no longer use the iPhone reader, but I still feel like I'm watching my books slowly being eaten away in front of my eyes. As I said, I've stopped buying new books until Amazon deals with this issue. I literally lay awake at night worrying about it. (With my paper library, it would take a natural disaster for me to lose all of my books.)

coyote


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If you try and load a book and it does not work, call customer service and they will fix the problem. I have a sneaking suspicion that some of these issue will be dealt with when customer service is over run by people calling to complain and overwhelming the operators. It took luv a little while but she was able to get the license issue resolved.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

If this is truly designed for students and business users I think they have made a mistake with the keyboard. I take a lot of notes in my regular books now, and if I was using this for work and school I would take more. This keyboard on this model looks awkward and the numbers sharing keys with the letters will make note taking harder.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I probably will wait to order one until other people get one and give us a review.

Since I was reading mostly hardcover books before getting the Kindle and then the Kindle 2, the larger size shouldn't be a problem and the built in PDF support would be nice.

Whether I get one will probably depend on whether the fonts supplied are closer to the way they were displayed on the K1.

Of course, we can always hope that tedsan will be able to supply the font hack for the DX as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

coyote said:


> Yes, but all of my books are on my current Kindle, and it's my second Kindle. (My first was stolen.) I no longer use the iPhone reader, but I still feel like I'm watching my books slowly being eaten away in front of my eyes. As I said, I've stopped buying new books until Amazon deals with this issue. I literally lay awake at night worrying about it. (With my paper library, it would take a natural disaster for me to lose all of my books.)
> 
> coyote


Amazon fixed mine. It just took a little time. All I did was send them a list of the ones I didn't have access to. I now have access to all of them again.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

My primary concern is that they will not be as likely to make fixes (upgrades) on earlier models.

Seems like K2 still has a lot of glitches.

Eric


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I think this is awesome for business and students, but not for me.  I do have a friend with severe eye problems, she did not like the kindle 1 or 2 because to get the font big enough for her to read would only have a few words on a page, this should work wonderfully for her, and she would probably not carry it around with her.  I will be sending her an e-mail with our affiliate link on it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eric,

I don't think they're looking at the DX as a replacement for the K2. I think that as long as they're actively selling the K2, they'll still continue to update/fix it. I doubt there will be many more fixes/updates for the K1 though. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not planning on getting the DX anytime soon.  I've got K1 and K2 and am perfectly happy with both.  I do see the allure of the larger size for newspapers, etc. but I like the small, portability of 1 and 2.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

No, I won't be buying it.  The price is too high if the only changes are a larger screen and PDF format.  I would also expect to see organization (folders), color, other options to warrant the increased price.  Also, since I use my K2 only for regular books, I believe I'd find the screen too large for my personal taste.  Even so, it's much too expensive without other enhanced benefits.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I won't be buying one either, maybe next year?  I think they released the new one too soon.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I really like some of the features but none are needed or wanted by me. I don't read newspapers though I like the comics, sudoku, a easy crossword none of which is kindled. I can see some real potential  for some more users though.  more users = more books maybe
sylvia


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> I won't be buying one either, maybe next year? I think they released the new one too soon.


I certainly agree


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I voted undecided.  Is the battery user replaceable?  I just skimmed through the available manual and didn't notice any mention of replacing the battery oneself nor the need to send it to Amazon to replace.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sticking to the K2, but I am a little miffed that the release of the K2 didn't even MENTION the KDX. They clearly had it in the later stages of development and I can see why they would want a seperate roll-out due to the different target markets, but I would have appreciated at least a hint that another option would be coming along in a few months.

This sets the dangerous precendent that a KDX2 (with who knows what enhanced features) could come out AFTER a K3 reveal, thus I will have to exercise more restraint and always wait 4-5 months after a product launch before committing. If the K2 had the pdf support, thus the KDX was nothing more than a larger version, I wouldn't mind so much, but now I'm worried the KDX2 might get something game changing like color while the K3 does not. May not be an issue with first time buyers, but for upgraders thiese things become very important (I feel sorry for K1->K2 upgraders who may have preferred to have a K1 and KDX combo instead).


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've pre-ordered one mainly for the Native PDF ability. Homeschooling 4 kids and I'm drowned in lesson manuals, textbooks and the like. Being able to put the manual on the Kindle, then using the dictionary to look up vocaubulry words, highlight and paste them into a file..Plus using Text to Speech is HUGE. I can use my current kindle for that, but the PDFs don't convert very well.
> 
> This is no way will replace my K2, but I can see how the whole family will be able to use it now. Even my little ones (with LOTS of supervision, a sturdy cover, and a Square Trade Warranty with accident coverage)
> 
> We're forever printing out PDF files...I can save money by not buying so much printer ink and binders. This The bigger screen might even get my husband to use it


Please let me know how much you like it. I'm thinking about getting it...it just seems so...well...ummm...big.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> I'm sticking to the K2, but I am a little miffed that the release of the K2 didn't even MENTION the KDX. They clearly had it in the later stages of development and I can see why they would want a seperate roll-out due to the different target markets, but I would have appreciated at least a hint that another option would be coming along in a few months.
> 
> This sets the dangerous precendent that a KDX2 (with who knows what enhanced features) could come out AFTER a K3 reveal, thus I will have to exercise more restraint and always wait 4-5 months after a product launch before committing. If the K2 had the pdf support, thus the KDX was nothing more than a larger version, I wouldn't mind so much, but now I'm worried the KDX2 might get something game changing like color while the K3 does not. May not be an issue with first time buyers, but for upgraders thiese things become very important (I feel sorry for K1->K2 upgraders who may have preferred to have a K1 and KDX combo instead).


I got my KK this Christmas...a few months later K2 came out. At first I was mad, thinking why didn't they tell me....but then when it actually came out I was very happy about having my KK. I liked the SD slot, and loved the fact I could buy a batter to replace the one I have. I will probably be waiting for K3...I'm thinking it will be like K2...maybe with a touch screen. Who knows...at this rate I will only have to wait a few more months to see K3. LOL!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> I'm sticking to the K2, but I am a little miffed that the release of the K2 didn't even MENTION the KDX. They clearly had it in the later stages of development and I can see why they would want a seperate roll-out due to the different target markets, but I would have appreciated at least a hint that another option would be coming along in a few months.
> 
> This sets the dangerous precendent that a KDX2 (with who knows what enhanced features) could come out AFTER a K3 reveal, thus I will have to exercise more restraint and always wait 4-5 months after a product launch before committing. If the K2 had the pdf support, thus the KDX was nothing more than a larger version, I wouldn't mind so much, but now I'm worried the KDX2 might get something game changing like color while the K3 does not. May not be an issue with first time buyers, but for upgraders thiese things become very important (I feel sorry for K1->K2 upgraders who may have preferred to have a K1 and KDX combo instead).


We've actually known for some time that they've been planning this larger model for a different target market. I was expecting it a bit later in the year, but a summer release makes sense. Get it out there before school starts back up.

I wouldn't worry about upgrading. There is always someone willing to buy the older one so you can buy the newer one without spending too much more.



Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Please let me know how much you like it. I'm thinking about getting it...it just seems so...well...ummm...big.


You can be certain I'll tell you all about it. Complete with comparisons to both the K1 and K2.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Considering that my new K2 is sitting on the brown van right now being delivered to my house in minutes, I would say the answer for me at this point would be no.  Also, I bought the K2 for it's size and compactness.  I won't be using it for textbooks at all, so the K2 is for me.


----------



## PolarBZ (Feb 27, 2009)

One of the main reasons I purchased the K2 was the form factor - perfect size.  The DX is too large.  Also, without color and touchscreen capabilities, it has no significant advantages over the K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

PolarBZ said:


> One of the main reasons I purchased the K2 was the form factor - perfect size. The DX is too large. Also, without color and touchscreen capabilities, it has no significant advantages over the K2.


But, but...the screen rotates! That's got to count for something. 

(ok, so I think that's a really cool feature on my iPhone too...LOL!) and I can't be the only one who still tries to use my K2 as a touch screen after using my phone  Then again, maybe I am...


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

It looks like a great addition to the Kindle line, but my whole reason for buying my K2 was portability.  I'm trying to cut down on what I carry, not add to it.  I don't read anything but books anyway - no journals or textbooks.

KH


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You can be certain I'll tell you all about it. Complete with comparisons to both the K1 and K2.


Thank you


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> But, but...the screen rotates! That's got to count for something.
> 
> (ok, so I think that's a really cool feature on my iPhone too...LOL!) and I can't be the only one who still tries to use my K2 as a touch screen after using my phone  Then again, maybe I am...


You aren't. I do it all the time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Personally, I am loving reading all of the outraged posts at the Amazon site. They make me chuckle. 

Yes, I am twisted.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Portability was my main criteria as well.  The larger form factor will eventually join our household as a "house only" device, but as my husband says, not until they get to the point of adding a color screen (he wants a touch screen as well).

3500 books and still no folders, huh?  No thanks. 

But I can't wait to see what others think of it once they have it in hand.  I think it's going to be a fabulous device, just doesn't fit our current needs.  And I hope--fingers crossed--that Amazon isn't dumb enough to think that everyone wants something that big.  I'd like to see them carry both the small and large designs forward as they appeal to very different markets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I voted undecided. . . .but I'm probably leaning toward yes.  I like the idea of a larger screen for some of the things I need to read.  I wouldn't get rid of my K1, but use that as my portable library and the DX as my home reader and for work documents that don't render particularly well on the K1.  I really like the PDF readability feature.  As to physical size, it's about the size of my baby laptop -- a Sony Vaio TX.  But it's even thinner, and lighter of course.  I'm still reading and thinking. . . .will probably make my decision when it's actually available, which I understood them to say would be at least a month or two.

Ann

edited to add:  and I do think they'll be offering both sizes for the near future.  On the Amazon page it now shows Kindle: the 6 " reader as opposed to Kindle 2.  Then the Kindle DX is in a link below.  I expect when they're both available they'll both be shown on the main page as two options depending on one's needs.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I have no interest in carrying a device of this size around, not even to get native PDF support. I will, however, let my legally blind cousin (severe tunnel vision due to retinitis pigmentosa) play with my K2 with the potential for him getting a KDX if the font is hackable with Ted's fonts. 

Of course, the native KDX font may be improved on this to begin with, but I have a feeling Ted can do better.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> I won't be buying one either, maybe next year? I think they released the new one too soon.


I don't think they're meant to "compete" with or replace Kindle or Kindle 2 - they didn't call it Kindle 3. It seems geared towards different usage and for the most part a different target market.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^what she said.  They seemed pretty clear at the press conference that this is an addition to the Kindle line not a replacement for the existing device.  And their target audience is somewhat different. . .  .

Ann


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I will buy one. I have had my K1 for over a year and love it but I read more on my iphone now. I love the native .pdf and the bigger screen. I never take my kindle on the go anymore since I can read on my iphone and will love having the bigger screen at home. 

Still wishing for folders though.


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

One of the main reasons I liked the K2 was portability.  Anything much bigger would not fit in my purse.  I can see where this may capture a target audience that thought the others were too small...but I think I will be passing on this one.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome to the boards Rasputina! I think you make a good point -- someone with Kindle for the iPhone for on-the-go reading, the size of the KDX may be less of a deal-breaker since the portable reading can be done on the iPhone if they don't mind the backlight screen.

And folders, heavens yes.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

My K1 was originally bought because I intended to publish on it and wanted to have personal knowledge of how things looked on it. But I never imagined how it would change my life personally, based on my disability and how much easier it would make reading for me. I was never tempted to buy the K2, at least not right now, but I'm really leaning toward pre-ordering the KDX. I've converted a lot of software manuals and such to the Kindle, and this would really benefit me there.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I won't be getting one, despite I like the larger screen.

Here's my hope for the K3: The current K2 screen size, but the DX "design." That is, smaller keyboard, less bezel around the screen. 

The current K2 overall size is about as big as I want.


----------



## lissylaine (Nov 3, 2008)

I will be keeping Aerodon (my K1), and I've pre-ordered the Kindle DX.  When the K2 came out, I'd only had Aerodon for a few months.  I liked some of the features, but couldn't really think of many reasons to justify buying the new version.  With the larger screen, native PDF support, and the rest of the K2 features, I found enough justifications... 

Yes, the price is high, but I don't spend a ton of money on other stuff, and I'm really reading a lot more now.  I plan to use them both.  I may even subscribe to the newspaper my husband reads (as long as he doesn't take ownership of the new DX).

I think this is awesome, and if I were still a student, I'd definitely find the money for it.

Melissa in Nashville


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Doesn't actually show much new but here is a DX flipping through pages while a couple of guys talk.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Another one in action:


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

So crunching #'s from E-Ink's product sheets, this is what I'm getting:
http://www.eink.com/products/matrix/High_Res.html

Mechanical / Dimensional - 9.7" Display 
Pixel Count: 1200 x 825 (SVGA) 
Active Area: 202.9 x 139.5 mm
226.4 mm (9.7") diagonal 
Display Thickness: 1.2 mm
DPI: 150

Mechanical / Dimensional - 6" Display 
Pixel Count: 800 x 600 
Active Area: 122.4 x 90.6 mm
152.3 mm (6") diagonal 
Display Thickness: 1.2 mm
DPI: 166


```
Here it is compared a little easier:
width	height	s ratio	diag	wres	hres	r ratio	dpi
3.57	4.82	1.35	6.00	600	800	1.33	166
5.49	7.99	1.45	9.69	825	1200	1.45	150
```
I think it's kinda interesting they're switching the "standard" computer resolution ratios of 1.33 to something more in line of a 3/2 ratio.

I wonder how that will impact picture viewing and the like, ending up with white bars on the edges. Free flowing text obviously doesn't care, but for static-format PDF's, 11"/8.5" is 1.29, which is more inline with the K2's res.

Also, I dunno how much the 16dpi difference will impact the screen, but if some had problems with the fuzzies on the K2 pre-fonthack, it might be even worse on the 150dpi screen.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Another one:


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I voted "undecided"  I love my K2 and would not replace it with this, but can see this might fit into my life to supplement my K2. Not anything I have to have right now, but will add to my "nice to have" list.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I voted "undecided" but I have just preordered one for DH. He gave me my Kindle for Christmas (even though it was ordered too late and arrived as a K2) and he convinced one of his coworkers to get a Kindle but he does not have a Kindle. He wanted a bigger screen and much of his digital reading material is in PDF files (mostly old model railroad magazines with lots of photos, diagrams, and maps). He said he needed a couple of days to think about it as it would mean not getting the new O scale locomotive he has been drooling over. He will still have time to change his mind if he really decides he can wait for his own Kindle.   (EDIT: I would use the argument that he could easily take his Kindle DX into the train room loaded with the PDF magazine files, but he already does that with the files on the laptop.   )
Anna
EDIT: I am looking forward to becoming a two Kindle household. Since I named my Kindle the Great A'Tuin, I wonder if he will name his Discworld? If so, then I should start looking for four small elephants.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Too much technical talk for me.   It should be interesting to see comparison pictures.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Only if DecalGirl makes skins for it!!  hehe


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

So thanks to my writing for Obsessable, I was invited to today's press event announcing the Kindle DX and got to hold one and play around with it for a bit. It's definitely nice. It's like a bigger Kindle 2, slightly thicker, and larger screen and weighing a bit more. The auto-rotate of the pages and the PDF support are really cool, but no matter how many different Amazon people I asked, they all said that there were no plans for releasing the native PDF reading support for the current Kindle models, which kind of stinks. Also, the keyboard is just as clicky as on the Kindle 2, but the keys are shaped differently and the top row of letters also have the numbers, which is kind of a downgrade.

Videos, pics and more here:

http://www.obsessable.com/news/2009/05/06/hands-on-with-the-kindle-dx-and-interview-with-jay-marine-director-of-product-management/
http://www.obsessable.com/news/2009/05/06/video-of-the-new-kindle-dx/
http://www.obsessable.com/news/2009/05/06/amazons-may-6th-press-event-live/

I think I'll stick with my Kindle 2, but man oh man do i wish they'd give us native PDF reading.

Cheers,

C.K.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for finding those videos Forster. . . . .

Ann


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

My K2 is the perfect size and the screen fits my fancy just fine.  No Go for me.


----------



## spikemom (Nov 16, 2008)

I love my K1 too!  Don't need to buy another.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Waiting for parent's approval and my getting a job. so i hit 'undecided' We are also waiting to see if my textbooks are going to be available for the fall semester. so many factors. I really like how it read pdf natively. Hopefully I can put my class catalog onto it. I really do hate selecting my classes from my computer screen. (only way to get class catalogs is through downloading it from the internet. School's gone green in one way...)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

The big screen is cool.  PDF would be very nice.  But the price is too big for me.  And as far as I'm concerned, the greatest thing about the K1 and the K2 is its portability.  The big screen Kindle is not very portable according to my definition (fits nicely into my purse, can be easily pulled out, and weighs very little).

Now, if I was a college student and most of my textbooks were on there, I might reconsider.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The price was a shocker for me too. I don't know if I will have to sell my k1 or not...hopefully not.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Getting skins for the DX would be super fun!  They would look great on the big solid back of the KDX


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

kim said:


> The big screen is cool. PDF would be very nice. But the price is too big for me. And as far as I'm concerned, the greatest thing about the K1 and the K2 is its portability. The big screen Kindle is not very portable according to my definition (fits nicely into my purse, can be easily pulled out, and weighs very little).
> 
> Now, if I was a college student and most of my textbooks were on there, I might reconsider.


I agree with all your points. If I was still a college student, textbooks would cause a major push... but I've finished all that schooling, and I need it to do exactly what you do, fit in my purse nicely and not weigh much. I think the auto-rotate feature is pretty sweet... but the size is just too big for my portability aka purse desires. I love my Kindle 2


----------



## macaddicted (May 2, 2009)

I got my K2 on Saturday. Saw the announcement on Monday, and obsessed ever since. I voted no. I like the K2's size and I've already loaded some of my own content through Calibre.

One thing I haven't seen mentioned is a device like the rumored Apple "iPad." I use my iPhone extensively for many different apps. My CRM software, Daylite, now has an App Store app that can go back to my main database on my computer at home. But using it on my iPhone is a less than optimal solution. So a device about the size of the DX with touch screen and color would definitely be something I would be interested in buying. As the guessed at price is about $150 or so more than the DX and I would have much more functionality than I would on the DX an Apple pad is something I would consider first. If it ever comes out.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Might have something to do with the fact that e-ink screens are opaque and therefore back lighting is completely impossible.


I don't see why it is impossible. The sony reader uses e-ink and it has a back light. I really don't think it is a bad thing to have on the kindle.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

jheydt said:


> I'm certainly happy with my K2 and the wife with KK. No one mentioned here about the case for the DX being $50. I purchased the case for the K2 and am happy with it but the new case adds an additional $50 to the cost of the DX
> 
> John


That's exactly why I'm a leaning "no." Looks like a great product, but for almost $500 and they can't throw in a cover? Strikes me as a little greedy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I wonder if they are going to make a binder like case for it....Don't know how that will work. still it beats carrying my many textbooks.


AFS_NZ_IT said:


> I don't see why it is impossible. The sony reader uses e-ink and it has a back light. I really don't think it is a bad thing to have on the kindle.


Actually Sony uses a side light


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually, I have the Sony 700 and it isn't back lite. It has side lighting.  (That I never use). The Rocketbook had back lighting.  So have several other ereaders. On all of them the back light DRAINS the battery bad. I never use the light on the 700 for that reason. It isn't a Sony problem. The iphone manual even says if you want longer battery life turn the light down low.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok...watched the videos....think my KK still is the best one for me.  My hubbys wallet is lucky


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

The most important questions for me is the lighter text issue and the fading text issue. If they are the same as the K2, I have a problem.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I voted no.  I am completely happy with K1 and DH with K2.  I agree with everyone that talks about portability.  I can see why students and sight-restricted folks would be very please to have DX as a new option.


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's some pictures I just uploaded:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cksample3/sets/72157617702748897/


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The newspapers on the kdx look good., Thanks for the photos


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the new screen size of the Kindle DX, but not for $489. I'm keeping my K2 until I can get folders, color and better buttons on my reading device.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone read this: http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/06/engadget-on-the-kindle-dx/ ??
FWIW I agree with Chris. I love my K2


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, I just heard about this and I HAVE to have it. I just put in my preorder







, I think I may be a kindle addict.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

webhill said:


> anyone read this: http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/06/engadget-on-the-kindle-dx/ ??
> FWIW I agree with Chris. I love my K2


Interesting article! Thanks!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the portability of my K2, I think it's ideal for the casual reader like me.  I'm not sure how you'd carry the DX, maybe in a notebook case, it seems to me you could buy a laptop at about the same size for about the same price.
jp


----------



## PolarBZ (Feb 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> But, but...the screen rotates! That's got to count for something.
> 
> (ok, so I think that's a really cool feature on my iPhone too...LOL!) and I can't be the only one who still tries to use my K2 as a touch screen after using my phone  Then again, maybe I am...


There are many times I've WANTED to touch the screen... but I've resisted the urge.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My K2 is not even a week old yet. I love the size for me. Easy to travel with and slips into a purse easily. The larger model would have to go into my briefcase and I'm constantly knocking it over. I would worry that I would break it. My son-in-law has returned to school and he is thinking about getting it for textbooks and I think when my grandsons go off to college I might get them one if they wanted it for a graduation present. I have told them I'd buy them laptops, so I'd be saving money on that one. LOL I'm sure they will find some way to spend the savings.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I voted undecided, but I'm leaning towards no, I'm perfectly happy with my K2, don't need a larger screen size, and the only thing that really tempts me is the PDF support. But it just doesn't tempt me enough to replace a perfectly functional device that I've had for only 4 months. Now if it just had a color screen, that would be a whole different story...


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I did it. I couldn't resist. I had to get on the waiting list, so I pre-ordered a DX. And I was so proud of myself when I looked at the K2 and felt little compulsion to order it. I'm weak...I'm ashamed...I disgust myself...

*sigh* But I'm happy...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> I did it. I couldn't resist. I had to get on the waiting list, so I pre-ordered a DX. And I was so proud of myself when I looked at the K2 and felt little compulsion to order it. I'm weak...I'm ashamed...I disgust myself...
> 
> *sigh* But I'm happy...


LOL! Love it!

This is how many women feel about shoe shopping.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I may get one in the fall after everyone gets theirs and tells us about it  I think it would be great in the kitchen for my cook books and my knitting  books.

Tessa


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

tessa said:


> I may get in the fall after everyone gets theirs and tells us about it I think it would be great in the kitchen for my cook books and my knitting books.
> 
> Tessa


That's an interesting thought. I've been cooking a lot lately. I'm still not tempted, but it does add a layer of interest. Especially if I could send recipes from my fave recipe websites and have them format all pretty.


----------



## joeysun (Mar 6, 2009)

It would be nice for a group of Kindle Dx's within a business meeting to be able to coordinate their pages or bookmarks.  I go to so many meetings with reams of paper minutes and reports.  The presenter or commenter is referring to something specific on a particular sheet or page on one of the many reports.  Sometimes it is hard to find what they are referring.  By the time you find it, the group is off to another topic.

Afterwards all those reams of papers are discarded.  

I assume this is already available collaboration software for computers....why not for Kindle Dx's.  Now that would be a market opportunity for Amazon along with exposing their Kindles to potential new individual buyers.

However, at $500/Kindle, you need to go through a lot of paper to make it cost effective.  At least it would be greener and destroy less carbon sinks (trees).


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I like the size of my K2 so the Kdx doesn't appeal to me.  But its very good for those who favor a bigger screen.

When I read that person thinks the kindle isn't as good as a real book I'm thinking "what planet are they from" lol


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I wonder if decal girl would have skins for this too?


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> LOL! Love it!
> 
> This is how many women feel about shoe shopping.


And interestingly, I spent my hours as child trapped in shoe stores with my mother. Hmm...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I voted 'undecided'.  My K2 is perfect for me, I love the convenience & portability.  My use for it is pleasure reading.

But my son is entering his senior year of college & thinking of grad school, so I might buy the DX for him down the road.  I don't plan to pre-order at this time.  I would need to make sure that many of his textbooks would come in Kindle version first.

I can definitely see the benefit for business purposes; so many documents are generated in PDF format.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am still very happy with my K1.  

I wish the DX much success; and lots of textbooks for those who are interested it it...could be very beneficial.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally was leaning towards a "yes" as having more real estate could be beneficial while reading. Then I seen the thing in action in some of those links and thought to myself that it looks a little too big/bulky for the daily commute  Think I'll stick with the k2 I just purchased a month ago, as I like the size of the little guy.  Oh look at that, first post.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I said no because I have no need for the larger kindle. I can't justify spending nearly 500 dollars for another kindle. The larger kindle IMHO is just to big, the big size just throw me off.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

IF a student can get the majority of their textbooks in kindle format and for a decent price, this new DX will be a wonderful addition to the kindle family.  My daughter will be a Senior this fall, we spend sometimes $350 (buying used) to $900 (buying used and some new) on her books EACH semester.  The $350 semester was the lowest cost for books of her three years so far.  This summer she is taking one marketing course.  The book required is newly published and was $101.

Because she lives off campus she is always dragging all her books around with her in a book bag.  Being able to access all her books with the kindle would be great.  

Of course you would have extra worry about theft and damage........


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> I don't see why it is impossible. The sony reader uses e-ink and it has a back light. I really don't think it is a bad thing to have on the kindle.


As several have mentioned, the sony 700 has side-lighting, not backlighting. In theory this simply means the light is annoyingly uneven. In practice it means the E-ink has to be moved away from the surface of the screen (to make room for the diffuser), and thus the display is significantly less clear than any other e-reader, whether the light is off or on. There have been thousands of complaints of just that, and it is the primary reason that the 700 no longer commands the $200 premium over the 505 it used to...Sony basically has to clearance them to get them to move, because anyone who sees the 505 and 700 side by side will buy the 505, light or no light.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I love the portability of my K2, I think it's ideal for the casual reader like me. I'm not sure how you'd carry the DX, maybe in a notebook case, it seems to me you could buy a laptop at about the same size for about the same price.
> jp


But for me reading PDFs off the laptop is very annoying. A lot of the documents I read have 2 columns/page and a whole page does not fit on the screen- at least not at a font size big enough I can read it! So I will probably get one of these so I can have my pdfs articles with me at work.

Lynn L


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Geko, I own the 505 and the 700. I've had the 700 since november I think. . And i got the 505 about 2 years. I have no problem reading either one. ( i also have no problem reading k2-maybe im just visually flexable) Since I had the 505 before the 700 for a considerable amount of time, I have to step up and disagree with your blanket statements. Also, I paid a little more for the 700 then the 505 when it came out ($379 for 700).  I saw the Sony 505 today, regular price now $299. The 700, at borders today for $369. I do agree with you about the light being annoying.  The light on the rocketbook, which was backlighted was as well. It just doesn't work as well as one would think.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I do think they'll be offering both sizes for the near future. On the Amazon page it now shows Kindle: the 6 " reader as opposed to Kindle 2. Then the Kindle DX is in a link below. I expect when they're both available they'll both be shown on the main page as two options depending on one's needs.


There has been a subtle change in terminology on the Amazon website:

Buy a Kindle
Kindle
Kindle DX
Buy a Used Kindle (1st Generation)

Accessories are listed the same way. No more Kindle 1 & Kindle 2; now "Kindle" & "Kindle (1st generation)".


----------



## jimbellow (Mar 13, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The new Kindle DX has a screen that is 9.7 in and costs $489.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will definitely be buying this!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a major case of the I Wants...but I'll try to hold off. Maybe Santa will shove one in my stocking this year. Unless I can find a way to justify it as a business expense. Hmmm...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Saylorgirl said:


> Did anyone else notice that in all the print they are now referring to the Kindle2 simply as Kindle??


Did anyone else get an email from Amazon timed exactly one hour after the press release that said "Kindle *2* now available!", with a link to the K2 page ??


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I got my K2 on release day and use it for pleasure reading and my school reading material.  K2 fits easily in my purse, but the pdf formatting doesn't work well for the graphs and charts, I always have to wait till I get home to look at them on my laptop.  Therefore I'm a bit curious about the DX.  Only down side is it fitting in my purse.  I was so happy to realize I wouldn't have to lug my laptop to work any more, now the DX is out....how will it fit. Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I would like this for my work.  If color pdf's work well enough converted over to greyscale, this would be awesome for me.  Only problem, and it's a big one: not having folders or any hierarchical sorting system makes having hundreds of journal articles a real mess to sort.  Kind of like my mess now of stacks and stacks of paper pdfs.  In fact, I can't believe there isn't such a system on the Kindle now.  How hard can it be? Imagine sorting through 3500 documents by author/title/recent.  Ugh!!!

I'm happy with my K1 for recreational reading.  However, I know that there are competing products for this niche rumored for late 2009/early 2010.  These rumored products are very appealing and so I will wait a bit to see what happens.  I expect this may be why Amazon rolled out now ahead of the wave.   

But, I think the price is very good. It looks like a great product all in all!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I have a major case of the I Wants...but I'll try to hold off. Maybe Santa will shove one in my stocking this year. Unless I can find a way to justify it as a business expense. Hmmm...


Will it fit in a stocking?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends on the stocking:










Ann


----------



## Nix Cadavre (Apr 3, 2009)

I really don't like the larger size, but I REALLY would like to see the K2 get at least PDF text support. I don't care about charts, but keeping the formatting for a PDF text-based document and allowing us to send them straight into the K2 without conversion would be pretty handy.

For now, I'm using Calibre to do the conversion, but if I can skip a step or get the document as it's meant to be presented, I'll be happy. Here's hoping Amazon throws us K2 owners a bone.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are MSN's pics of the DX:

http://tech.msn.com/products/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=19596259&gt1=40000

I just got done looking at the owner's manual, and I love that you can just turn it upside down to get the buttons on the left hand side!!
(I won't be preordering one, though. I like my K2 just fine.)

Does anyone else wonder why they keep tweeking the buttons around? I'd totally get 'prev page' on the DX mixed up with my current 'home' key. I think some of the design features would make it hard to be a multi-generational kindle home.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As someone who likes to read in bed, I think the smaller form factor of the current Kindles is better for my needs.

Also, I'm saving my money for a new MacBook Pro this summer....


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

When the Kindle has color, touch screen, higher resolution, when newspapers format subscriptions so it looks something like a newspaper, and when Amazon lowers the price to something reasonable - I'll consider upgrading. 

Until then, the DX it too little for too much and I'll stick with my K1.


----------



## ttoomey (May 3, 2009)

I'm purchasing a K2 later tonight. Although I was excited (very!) for the newer version of the Kindle, I was disappointed. The only thing that is "deluxe" is the price tag. I want a kindle now for the summer readings! 

_Any skin/cover suggestions welcome._


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

> When the Kindle has color, touch screen, higher resolution, when newspapers format subscriptions so it looks something like a newspaper, and when Amazon lowers the price to something reasonable - I'll consider upgrading.
> 
> Until then, the DX it too little for too much and I'll stick with my K1.


These are valid concerns indeed. But I'm sure when that time arrives there will be a plethora of brand new features to satisfy.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

happyblob said:


> These are valid concerns indeed. But I'm sure when _that time arrives _there will be a plethora of brand new features to satisfy.


When what time arrives?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

A] I don't read PDF's very often

B] My K2 is only 4 months old

C] It's $489!!

D] The only difference is the PDF capabilities are easier and it's bigger.....



I'll stick with my nice compact K2


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

The DX looks great, but I am extremely happy with Tyrella, my K1.  She is just the right size for my reading habits, most of which are done in a laying down position.  I just started thinking about getting one for my daughter.  She is going to be a Junior in college, and it might be useful... have to think about that for awhile.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

holmfritz said:


> The DX is still grayscale - I thought it was going to be color


One word: cost. A color screen, in excess of 9" would drive the price of this well over a grand. Actually, I'm surprised at the relatively LOW price point, considering the cost of e-ink screens, and how MUCH larger the KDX is than the K2.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> 3500 books and still no folders, huh? No thanks.


I'm perplexed at the continued lack of folders.

I subscribe to both Wall Street Journal and USA Today. I get 6 and 5 new downloads, respectively, each week, EACH downloading *into its own folder!* When a new issue is available, "new" is listed on the left, I click the FOLDER, and it takes me inside, letting me pick which issue I want to read.

Bezos & Co. are well aware of the consumer outcry for folders, which is already programmed into the Kindle - they just won't let us make our own. EVERYONE wants them. What's the deal


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll stick with my K2...I think for certain people it's a good thing, such as students or people with sight problems. But, I think the K2 is perfect for my needs, the size is perfect and I think $489 is too rich for my blood. Am I shallow in saying that I think the K2 just lokks better?


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

The DX is big! It looks nice, though. Wow, I wonder how good that would look at a job interview. You present your resume in PDF format, and show it to the interviewer as you explain your skills: "As you can see, Mr. Harpy, I am skilled at finding articles on ESPN's website, watching t.v., and talking over the phone with friends, so I'm sure I'll be a perfect fit here." Mr. Harpy (intrigued by device): "Oo, catchy. You're hired! Make sure you bring your Kindle, okay? My wife is coming over and father's day is coming soon, so I'll need you hear pronto." I'm bringing my K2 to my next job interview! Let's see how that pans out.

I'm pretty glad that I own both Kindle 1 and 2, so I can sell both and make up for the DX purchase. I already got a buyer for the K1, so the K2 might be next. I don't know, I like my K2, so I'm not sure yet. I'm glad I have an option now. My concern, however, will be the text. Will the text be darker, lighter, or they just don't care.

I'm sure you can tell I'm one of the _Undecideds_.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

The KDX videos look great, and I'm actually amazed that this thing, with the MUCH larger, (expensive) e-ink screen, comes in at only $130 more than the 6" K2! The auto-rotating (landscape/portrait mode) screen is a nice upgrade from the K2, and should help sell more units (also, in 2009,this is kind of a no-brainer in consumer electronics in 2009, especially since smart-phones have been doing this for about 2 years now.) Many people ask for color screens, but I can't imagine how many buyers there are for color-Kindles costing over $1000 due to the high cost of e-ink screens. I hope that Amazon sells a lot of these, but I think that this will probably be a niche market, due to it's non-portable size, and higher cost (when people ALREADY complain about $359 being "too expensive.) But, who knows - I thought the original iPod wouldn't sell, either! 

I voted "no," because the KDX is too big for my needs - I need portability! (My KK actually has ALMOST everything that I want in an eReader, except for a better screen - actually the ONLY thing that I really envy about the K2 is the 16 gray-scale screen - my KK's 4 gray-scale gives poor photos, and anything with charts or fine print is almost unreadable.)

A few thoughts about Kindles, in general, at this point: 
1. Amazon should be able to do a software update to let both KK and K2 read .pdf files natively. This MickeyMousey mailing of documents, that may, or may not, format correctly isn't enough. Sony eReaders have had native .pdf for how long now - ALL Kindles should have it. 
2. We need user folders. Period. No more excuses - just do it! Kindle already utilizes folders for magazine/blog/newspaper subscriptions, so, enough already. Give it to us, we're sick of waiting! 
3. Enough tight-arsing with internal memory! For a $359 K2, 2GB isn't enough, not when you deleted the SD slot - it's 2009, and a 4GB SD card costs CONSUMERS $5.38 on Amazon.com, so in bulk, the difference between 2 and 4GB is probably pennies. Without expandability, Amazon needs to include 4GB for the K2 (and probably 8GB for the KDX!) Either give us adequate internal memory, or bring back the SD slot - otherwise this is just a thinly veiled way to force us to upgrade in a year or two, simply for memory size. Stop with the "you can store extra books on your computer" garbage - one of Amazon's chief selling points for the Kindle is that "you don't even NEED a computer!!!" 
4. Each successive generation of Kindles should include some new "wow factor." K2s had the better screen gray-scaling and text-voicing, KDX has screen auto-rotation (really nice for viewing charts and pictures!) - can't wait to see what K3 debuts!


----------



## kindle2fan (Apr 15, 2009)

There has been a lot of hoopla about the new Kindle DX. I added a post on my blog about why I won't be buying one. Would love to hear your comments...

http://kindle2rules.com/2009/05/5-reasons-why-i-wont-buy-a-kindle-dx/

Dave


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Comments from Consumer Reports:

http://blogs.consumerreports.org/electronics/e-readers/

Ann


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am sticking with my K2. Kindle DX is to large. I like K2 because it fits in my purse and it easy to hold.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I voted undecided yesterday but have changed my mind and am going to preorder this weekend.  Can't help myself.  Waffled on getting a K2 and never did because it didn't feel "different enough" from my KK, but I'm intrigued by the rotating screen and the new size. Is there a way to change my poll vote?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> Waffled on getting a K2 and never did because it didn't feel "different enough" from my KK, but I'm intrigued by the rotating screen and the new size.


That's pretty much how I'm feeling. . .but I expect I will wait to order -- if I do decide to order -- until it is actually available. And if DH doesn't make too many frowny faces at me. 

Ann


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's pretty much how I'm feeling. . .but I expect I will wait to order -- if I do decide to order -- until it is actually available. And if DH doesn't make too many frowny faces at me.
> 
> Ann


 Luckily (??) I'm turning the big 4-0 this summer and my DH, I think, is just relieved to have his shopping done for him!


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Pluses = PDF native support and larger size, especially if it does work with the Google Books stuff as it seems.

For newspapers it is not actually large enough for those so I'm not seeing it being a significant enough step for me from the K2 for that to be worthwhile.

It's seems like only half of a necessary step for textbooks and magazines.  It still lacks color and high enough shading and resolution for the the graphic intense stuff that dominates both.  The magazines and textbooks that weren't so dependent on color photos and complex color charts are just as easily read in the K2.

But interestingly enough it is a good size and just about fine resolution (although more would be better) for manga and US comics in B & W.  Beyond independent US comics which are routinely in B&W anyway - Marvel and DC has been releasing big thick (500 page) compilations of tons of their older comics from the 50s to 70s (the Essentials and Showcase lines) in B&W which would be  perfect for this.  

Not the market they seem to be after, but way better suited IMO for what the DX is capable of right now.

The US manga companies and DC, Marvel started release this stuff for the DX - I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

Otherwise, I'm waiting for the next level upgrade when it can really handle better resolution color - thus I could get art books and glossy magazines via it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Lalaboobaby said:


> I got my K2 on release day and use it for pleasure reading and my school reading material. K2 fits easily in my purse, but the pdf formatting doesn't work well for the graphs and charts, I always have to wait till I get home to look at them on my laptop. Therefore I'm a bit curious about the DX. Only down side is it fitting in my purse. I was so happy to realize I wouldn't have to lug my laptop to work any more, now the DX is out....how will it fit. Hmmmmmmm......


Thats one thing that concerns me, i thought the whole appeal was the size and ease of transporting it, with such a large Kindle, that seems to not be the case


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think that it is going to be easy to transport if you carry a briefcase or backpack. Since this is targeted at college kids and professionals it will work fine for them. The DX is going to taking some mental adjustments for folks to make because it is the first Kindle that is not geared mainly at pleasure reading.

I won't be upgrading. I cannot use it at work and don't need the PDF functionality in my day to day life. I like that my K1 fits into my purse. I don't need the bigger screen.

My Mom and Dad have expressed interest in a Kindle but wanted one with a bigger screen. Mom wants something to read newspapers with while eating breakfast. Dad will use it for reading books. The larger screen works for them and will probably help as they get older and want to bump up the font size. Neither of them are likely to take it out of the house on a regular basis so the size is less important to them.

I think that it would be a good investment for people who are in Nursing homes or long stays in the hospital. You can get something to prop it up if the weight/size/balance is an issue. The larger screen means fewer page turns and probably a bit easier reading.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> I voted undecided yesterday but have changed my mind and am going to preorder this weekend. Can't help myself. Waffled on getting a K2 and never did because it didn't feel "different enough" from my KK, but I'm intrigued by the rotating screen and the new size. Is there a way to change my poll vote?


If the poll is changed so that we can change our vote, could it be changed to add the option "Not for me but will buy for someone else" for those of us who are perfectly happy with our current Kindle but who will be buying a Kindle DX for a loved one?

I have not gone back to count, but several of the posts, including my previous one, have mentioned buying the Kindle DX for a spouse, parent, or someone else who does not currently have a Kindle and needs either the larger format or PDF. My current vote is Undecided but is truly a No for me and a Yes for DH. I had chosen Undecided as DH was not sure at that time if he wanted me to give him the Kindle DX or a new O scale engine. I have now preordered the Kindle DX and case even though he has not yet made a decision. (Model railroad equipment and books -- difficult to say no to either one.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I choose Yes because I was buying it for my Parents.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I love my KK, and plan to use it until the skins fall off and the screen goes dark (or whatever other poetic metaphor you can think of for Kindle death), but I would definitely consider the DX for hubby.  Hardbound book, or almost magazine, size would probably work very well for him, and he could read work docs and newspapers more easily on the large screen.  That rotating screen is pretty cool, too.  So I would also vote to buy for someone else.  Good job, Amazon!  Keep adding to the Kindle family.  Maybe ALL publishers will eventually decide that they need to go electronic to keep up, and we will no longer have to klick for Kindle editions.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Not even tempted!  Several reasons:

1. The DX is too big.  I love the portability of my K2.

2. I read the Sunday NY Times, The New Yorker and Newsweek on my "little" screen with no complaints. I still think reading newspapers on the K2 is *much* easier than handling the unwieldy dead tree version.  

3. Having page turn buttons on only one side is a downgrade, IMHO.  I read a lot in bed, and would really miss the left-side page forward button.

4.  If I WERE otherwise tempted, the cost would be a factor.

However, I would be tempted if Amazon enlarged the K2 screen within the same form factor -- more screen and less white plastic. And, of course, if they added FOLDERS!!  (Good grief, how hard can that BE?!)


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Bibliophile said:


> There are no page buttons on the left side of the device. That means I can't read in bed like I do now with my K2. There is no mention of folders or any other kind of organizational structure that will allow you to use that 2X storage space (4GB). I think I'll wait. However, the replacement of textbooks will save students tons of hernias and back-related problems.


Amazon will say that you just need to flip it over so the buttons are on the side your hand is holding - the display will automatically flip to keep the text right-side up. So, see, you don't need redundant buttons! But IMO it's probably too large for bedtime reading in any case.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've pre-ordered one mainly for the Native PDF ability. Homeschooling 4 kids and I'm drowned in lesson manuals, textbooks and the like. Being able to put the manual on the Kindle, then using the dictionary to look up vocaubulry words, highlight and paste them into a file..Plus using Text to Speech is HUGE. I can use my current kindle for that, but the PDFs don't convert very well.
> 
> This is no way will replace my K2, but I can see how the whole family will be able to use it now. Even my little ones (with LOTS of supervision, a sturdy cover, and a Square Trade Warranty with accident coverage)
> 
> We're forever printing out PDF files...I can save money by not buying so much printer ink and binders. This The bigger screen might even get my husband to use it


Just so you know - and I'm just at your comment so haven't read them all, no highlight/annotation on PDF files, only bookmarking.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Nix Cadavre said:


> I really don't like the larger size, but I REALLY would like to see the K2 get at least PDF text support. I don't care about charts, but keeping the formatting for a PDF text-based document and allowing us to send them straight into the K2 without conversion would be pretty handy.
> 
> For now, I'm using Calibre to do the conversion, but if I can skip a step or get the document as it's meant to be presented, I'll be happy. Here's hoping Amazon throws us K2 owners a bone.


Maybe I' totally on the wrong path, but it is significant to me that the DX is being grouped in the same family as the K2, just as a larger size. That means that as much as possible, Amazon may update our K2s with as many updates to bring comparable to the DX as possible. But I bet they don't do it until the DX ships.

On the other hand, they may not include any updates on the K2 in order to incentivize DX sales. IMO, the reason the DX doesn't have a ship date is because they wanted to get an idea of how many folks would order and let that drive their initial orders from the manufacturer. If they don't get a large enough initial sales number, we may not see any updates until the DX makes enough $ for them.

Hmmm. I was optimistic at the beginning of this post, but now am thoroughly depressed.


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

I love my K2 and as of now I have no reason to purchase the DX.  But who knows, maybe next year I might get it or the newer version when it comes out.  Besides, the K2 fits better in my bags and purse!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No, I'll stay with my Klassic.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleJaneRRT said:


> I love my K2 and as of now I have no reason to purchase the DX. But who knows, maybe next year I might get it or the newer version when it comes out. Besides, the K2 fits better in my bags and purse! ;-)


But think of all the NEW bags and purses you would have an excuse to purchase! (**evil chuckle**)


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> But think of all the NEW bags and purses you would have an excuse to purchase! (**evil chuckle**)


Please don't even go there with me, I'm such an accessory freak!


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

If I were still in college, or needed a lot of PDF documents for work, I would consider the DX.  But I read for pleasure, and the whole reason I upgraded from K1 to the K2 was size, it fit in my purse better.  Another consideration is the DX weighs in a lot heaver than the K2.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Maybe I' totally on the wrong path, but it is significant to me that the DX is being grouped in the same family as the K2, just as a larger size. That means that as much as possible, Amazon may update our K2s with as many updates to bring comparable to the DX as possible. But I bet they don't do it until the DX ships.
> 
> On the other hand, they may not include any updates on the K2 in order to incentivize DX sales. IMO, the reason the DX doesn't have a ship date is because they wanted to get an idea of how many folks would order and let that drive their initial orders from the manufacturer. If they don't get a large enough initial sales number, we may not see any updates until the DX makes enough $ for them.
> 
> Hmmm. I was optimistic at the beginning of this post, but now am thoroughly depressed.


I suspect you may be on the right path. Everything I've seen on the DX makes it appear to be a scaled up version of the K2 with a couple of more bells and whistles thrown at it. I seriously doubt they would take on an entire re-write of the underlying OS for the new model. The time lag between K1 and K2 made that kind of a re-write much more likely due to OS/Programming advances. That being said, the porting of _some_ of the new features (PDF support) back to the K2 is probably fairly likely. For some of the other feature differences there are almost surely hardware limitations that will prohibit porting them to the K2 (i.e. rotating screen).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> But think of all the NEW bags and purses you would have an excuse to purchase! (**evil chuckle**)





KindleJaneRRT said:


> Please don't even go there with me, I'm such an accessory freak!


See. . .and I'm sitting here thinking. . .ya know. . .it would totally fit in the bag I got for Christmas that is a small laptop bag. . . .LOL! 

<shaking self> but, no. . . .I'm keeping my K1 for now. . . .though I am considering the DX as a 'house kindle'. . . .(so if I get it I guess I'll have to name it Dobby Kindle)

Ann


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

I just read an interesting article about the Kindle DX in the Washington Post. Here is the link: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/05/06/AR2009050600813.html?wpisrc=newsletter&wpisrc=newsletter 
I am still on my Kindle 1 and do not forsee and update in the near future. I like what I have! 
I am amazed that the Post and others are hoping that KDX will revitialize the failing newspaper industry. Seems like it might be a costly item for *all* the folks that read newspapers. Will this version be able to support things like the comics and other graphics? Also, if KDX is successful in this venture, would we still call the newspaper a newspaper?


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I suspect that in many ways the DX will ultimately help the Kindle gain an even stronger hold in the marketplace. How? Because they aren't going to wait to see if college kids buy this thing. They are going to make deals with colleges and universities to subsidize the costs and make sure that students everywhere have a Kindle DX. And that'll just help spread the word and make the Kindle an even more desirable product. And of course, they already have the smaller size for those who don't need the DX size.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re: the WaPo article. . . .they're going to have a plan whereby you buy the DX at a reduced price for a subscription committment. . . .gee. .  .they said Baltimore, but I wonder if they'll do it closer to home. . . . .

Oh, and, I do think the larger format will work for comics and charts. . . .the question is whether they'll be part of the Kindle edition.  They aren't currently. . . .

Ann


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> re: the WaPo article. . . .they're going to have a plan whereby you buy the DX at a reduced price for a subscription committment. . . .gee. . .they said Baltimore, but I wonder if they'll do it closer to home. . . . .
> 
> Oh, and, I do think the larger format will work for comics and charts. . . .the question is whether they'll be part of the Kindle edition. They aren't currently. . . .


Given I live in Boston I guess neither the NYT or Boston Globe discounts could apply, but the Washington Post maybe they'll offer that.

And I think that you're right they should start including the comics and graphics they leave out currently for the DX - if it is to be a real selling point.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> I suspect that in many ways the DX will ultimately help the Kindle gain an even stronger hold in the marketplace. How? Because they aren't going to wait to see if college kids buy this thing. They are going to make deals with colleges and universities to subsidize the costs and make sure that students everywhere have a Kindle DX. And that'll just help spread the word and make the Kindle an even more desirable product. And of course, they already have the smaller size for those who don't need the DX size.


I hope you're right - more Kindle sales is good for all of us, and we need an increasingly larger market share, so that more books are Kindleized!

I'm just more pessimistic about the sales potential of the KDX - it's just SO BIG! And with as few Kindles as I continue to see "in the wild," it just seems like the bigger size (and bigger price!) may make this model a tiny niche market of eReaders.

Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Bibliophile said:


> There are no page buttons on the left side of the device. That means I can't read in bed like I do now with my K2.


I read on Amazon, or in one of the online reviews, that you can rotate the DX - so the screen is then in landscape mode, or rotate it another turn so that the page buttons would then be on your left. I think that's a really cool new feature.
Glynnis


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Forster said:


> Doing that might appeal to paperback readers, but it wouldn't appeal to me for using it as a substitute for lugging business documents. The PDF is a huge plus and the larger screen size should work well for PDFs. Gawd I'm going to end up being a 3 kindle house in pretty short order.


I'm pretty sure I'm going to order a DX for business use. It's been too hard getting the K1 away from my husband lately, this could be a good solution for us. I don't need to travel with my K, but I'd also love to be able to read all of my business pdfs away from my combuter or without having to print these huge documents (all that paper!) - add I can still add my notes and comments. My most recent Board packet was well over 200 pages - a pain to handle while I read it, so the larger K would be a huge improvement for me. My favorite K feature, that it's so easy adjust the font to what's most comfortable for me, clearly wins over trying to read all that on a back-lit screen/monitor.

I already read the NY Times on our K1 everday - it works wonderfully in that format anyway, so I can't see folks buying a DX just to read news or magazines. I think it could really take off with students if electronic text books are offered at a decent discount (since can't sell your used Kindle text book and recoup some of the expense). And I think there are lots of business people who would really prefer a DX to a laptop or netbook if the need is for reading, rather than composing, documents.

I'm almost as excited as I was when I was this close to deciding to order my first K last November ... feeling a little guilty about paying that much, but I figure I held off on getting a K2, so it's now really just the difference between the two prices  I'll definitely be happy to be a 2 Kindle family!

Glynnis


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Glynnis said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to order a DX for business use. It's been too hard getting the K1 away from my husband lately, this could be a good solution for us. I don't need to travel with my K, but I'd also love to be able to read all of my business pdfs away from my combuter or without having to print these huge documents (all that paper!) - add I can still add my notes and comments. My most recent Board packet was well over 200 pages - a pain to handle while I read it, so the larger K would be a huge improvement for me. My favorite K feature, that it's so easy adjust the font to what's most comfortable for me, clearly wins over trying to read all that on a back-lit screen/monitor.


Before you plunk down your $500.....

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&asin=B00154JDAI&cdThread=Tx98FZ6XU7L765

Caveat: I have NO idea how much of this is correct, but I haven't seen anything that would contradict it yet. If this is true, you will not be able to highlight & annotate (or possibly search) anything in PDF form. If that's really the case, I'd see that as a huge deal-breaker for both students & business users. While I'm still not interested in the DX personally, I'd like to see it succeed for the same reason others mention--expanding the Kindle user-base is a good thing for all!--but I can't see a half-assed PDF function making our plan of world e-reader domination any easier. 

If any one has seen anything else on this, I'd love to hear about it; I'll be keeping an eye on this potential issue.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Before you plunk down your $500.....
> Caveat: I have NO idea how much of this is correct, but I haven't seen anything that would contradict it yet. If this is true, you will not be able to highlight & annotate (or possibly search) anything in PDF form. If that's really the case, I'd see that as a huge deal-breaker for both students & business users.


Glad you mentioned that - I'd missed that point before ... I really do need to be able to highlight and annotate business pdfs. I'll wait before I order and hope there's better news on this point by the time the first batch of DXs go out. I've had no luck using PDF conversions with my K1, so was really hoping for a lot more from DX.

Glynnis


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Are we talking about text based pdfs? Because highlighting and copying is obviously not available for image based pdf documents.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Glynnis said:


> Glad you mentioned that - I'd missed that point before ... I really do need to be able to highlight and annotate business pdfs. I'll wait before I order and hope there's better news on this point by the time the first batch of DXs go out. I've had no luck using PDF conversions with my K1, so was really hoping for a lot more from DX.
> 
> Glynnis


Well, or at least concrete news. I'm not certain whether or not anything "version 1" of the user's guide says can be taken as gospel. It's just enough to be a concern until we know more. I suppose there's always the option of getting in line for the DX & backing out later if need be once we have more information?



happyblob said:


> Are we talking about text based pdfs? Because highlighting and copying is obviously not available for image based pdf documents.


You're correct that image based ones are neither searchable nor able to be annotated. From what I saw, there's no firm confirmation on whether or not the DX can perform either highlighting or note-taking on text based PDFs.

From halfway down the linked thread:

_"The example in the DX User's Guide shows a menu overlaying a PDF. Since "Search This Document" is not greyed out, we can assume that this is a text-based PDF. "Add Note or Highlight" IS greyed-out. So, it sure looks like no annotations on any PDFs."_

Again, this is strictly based on an interpretation of the released User's Guide; it is not based on someone's actual handling of the DX at this time. I'd call it an educated guess until either Amazon or someone who has direct testing ability on the device can either confirm or deny.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

happyblob said:


> Are we talking about text based pdfs? Because highlighting and copying is obviously not available for image based pdf documents.


I just finished reading the Kindle DX User Guide and understood it to say the following:
No highlighting or notes for any PDF file (implied as greyed out)
Searches on PDF files will only search metadata (author, title, etc.) (explicit statement)

There was no distinction mentioned concerning whether the PDF was text or image based. I am certainly hoping that the above is incorrect due to document being version 1. Will need to check to see if the above concerns DH and his decision.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

I would be really surprised if textbooks were a lot cheaper electronically.  The profit margin on them is huge, and I can't see the authors and publishers giving that up without a fight.

If the option was a $150 kindle book or a $200 dtb I could sell for $100 later, that's a simple choice.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

My brother in law in Seattle said he pre-ordered it and then canceled it. lol He's gonna do more research and reading. I'll tell him to use the links on this site for his order.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Gregor said:


> I would be really surprised if textbooks were a lot cheaper electronically. The profit margin on them is huge, and I can't see the authors and publishers giving that up without a fight.
> 
> If the option was a $150 kindle book or a $200 dtb I could sell for $100 later, that's a simple choice.


An astute observation!

Except for books that I KNEW I wanted to keep, I generally bought used college texts, and then depended upon the subsequent resale of those texts to other students, or back to the bookstore. No such maneuvering with eBook costs, which could result in significant cost INCREASES via KDX...


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

One benefit to e-text books would be the ease up updating them. Rather than wait a few years for a new edition, errata and corrections could theoretically be pushed out much more frequently. Of course I have no idea if the Kindle supports updating like this, and most texts I used in school were well past the early editions anyway, so gross errors had already been weeded out. Heck, some of my medical texts are on their twentieth edition!

I also wonder if college students would go to a subscription based model. They pay a flat fee and get all their texts electronically. I bet we would see a proliferation of college produced textbooks as well, as without the cost of printing the endeavor becomes much more simple.

Foreign language classes could REALLY benefit if the Kindle could support audio of that type. Those types of programs are probably fairly large though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gregor said:


> If the option was a $150 kindle book or a $200 dtb I could sell for $100 later, that's a simple choice.


But can you? Sell it for that much, I mean? Maybe if you can find a student to sell to. But if you just sell back to the bookstore they usually don't give more than about 20%. And sometimes they won't take them at all because they won't be used in the next semester. Of course then THEY re-sell them for a lot more. I always found reselling, literally, more trouble than it was worth. But then, it's been a while since college for me. . . .maybe things are different nowadays! 

Also, if it's a heavy book. . . .I would probably consider an e-version just to lighten the load. . . . .

Lots to consider, and lots of different perspectives. . . . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Prof's are not going to like this. We can make a decent amount of cash selling back the textbooks we use in our classes to book buyers. Since most of us get a large number of free text books to test for the classroom, it was a great way of making some drinking money. When I left Academia I sold 95% of my text books and made well over $750.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Haven't been in college in years but from what I remember we got a decent amount when we sold our texts backs to the college bookstore, price depended on condition though. If you'd bought a well used one you wouldn't get as much back as if you'd bought new book. But I always tried to get a used text unless I thought I'd keep it. A lot of the books can be bought used on Amazon marketplace for cheap especially history and lit books. 

The problem with e texts is that while it would allow for faster and easier updating and editing that really can't be utilized unless all students are using e book versions. All students should be working from the same data.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It also depends on your field.  In some areas, the textbooks are used for years, and can be re-sold repeatedly.  In others, there's a new edition every year or so, and nobody will buy your old edition because it doesn't have the new charts or stats or whatever.  So you either try to sell it on EBay for pennies on the dollar, or donate it to some charity that sends books to a third world country.  And I'm sure a lot of them just sit around people's houses for years gathering dust.

As far as the high profit...  I don't know about the publishers, but the authors themselves make very little on textbooks.  It may vary by field, but I know that an old math prof of mine made about six bucks on each of his $ 120 books, and he thought that was high compared to others.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

just think of highlight and search with in the Kindle textbook- that would be amazing
sylvia

PS I was never able to mark up dtb texts and very few were able to be resoled.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> It also depends on your field. In some areas, the textbooks are used for years, and can be re-sold repeatedly. In others, there's a new edition every year or so, and nobody will buy your old edition because it doesn't have the new charts or stats or whatever. So you either try to sell it on EBay for pennies on the dollar, or donate it to some charity that sends books to a third world country. And I'm sure a lot of them just sit around people's houses for years gathering dust.
> 
> As far as the high profit... I don't know about the publishers, but the authors themselves make very little on textbooks. It may vary by field, but I know that an old math prof of mine made about six bucks on each of his $ 120 books, and he thought that was high compared to others.
> 
> Wow, I never knew they made so little


----------



## jamom (Feb 27, 2009)

I won't buy a DX because:

1.  It is too big.  It won't fit in my purse.

2.  I JUST got my K2 in February and am very happy with it.

3.  No way I'd pay $489 for it.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> I hope you're right - more Kindle sales is good for all of us, and we need an increasingly larger market share, so that more books are Kindleized!
> 
> I'm just more pessimistic about the sales potential of the KDX - it's just SO BIG! And with as few Kindles as I continue to see "in the wild," it just seems like the bigger size (and bigger price!) may make this model a tiny niche market of eReaders.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong!


It's funny how relative our impressions are. It is indeed "big" compared to a normal sized Kindle, but in comparison to the big stacks of printed books we Kindle lovers found the device such a wonderful supplement for, not so big. I think the DX is even thinner than my K1, and in my case, the thing only has to sit on my bed all day. Until Amazon comes up with a stretchable Kindle, I think there will be plenty of market for both. After all, most people have more than 1 tv, vcr, radio, etc., at different sizes very often. I think the Kindle will be a similar appliance in the long run.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i went back to school a few years ago, got my degree in 2000 and the usual rate of return for selling books was 20-25%.  IF you were selling a textbook that you bought new and didn't highlight much.  Of course, it seemed like there were always new editions coming out (couldn't resell), profs changed course materials (couldn't resell), and a lot of times you needed to keep the book as a reference for other classes in your major (couldn't resell).  Then again, the only times I had to buy a "textbook" was in the undergrad years, and even then it was only ~50% of the time.  Most books we had to buy were things you could buy in Amazon right now - non-fiction, fiction, classics (free on Kindle!).  Course, I was a History/Anthropology double major with one class shy of a Sociology minor so that kind of stuff is not as Textbook-heavy.  I still would want a DX as a student just so I didn't have to lug crap all over.  Yay, no trudging thru snow with a heavy backpack or trying to decide how many books vs clothes to pack in my suitcase for the flight home.  Really, for my college work my K1 would have been just fine and the DX would be perfect if I had the extra $.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I always found reselling, literally, more trouble than it was worth.


Off topic but ....
You know what's the best way to get rid of a book right after the class if the book will be used next semester. When the next semester starts, go to that 1st class and hand out a piece of paper or look for students who do not have the book. NOT all students buy the book for the first class. That's how I got rid of my books that were used for future semesters.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Just preordered the DX! Love my KK and can't wait for the new addition to my family. AGH! Now I need a Oberon Kindle DX cover and a new purse!  Very excited!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

> I would be really surprised if textbooks were a lot cheaper electronically. The profit margin on them is huge, and I can't see the authors and publishers giving that up without a fight.
> 
> If the option was a $150 kindle book or a $200 dtb I could sell for $100 later, that's a simple choice.





r0b0d0c said:


> An astute observation!
> 
> Except for books that I KNEW I wanted to keep, I generally bought used college texts, and then depended upon the subsequent resale of those texts to other students, or back to the bookstore. No such maneuvering with eBook costs, which could result in significant cost INCREASES via KDX...


It is a good observation, but look at it from the publishers side too. Their new sales will no longer have to compete with the huge used textbook market. They will get to sell a "new" textbook to every student taking the class, this may give them some incentive to offer a larger discount on the e-version of their book.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

jamom said:


> I won't buy a DX because:
> 
> 1. It is too big. It won't fit in my purse.
> 
> ...


The darn thing won't fit in my purse either.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Something I was wondering about is, since you can turn it to use in landscape, can it display two pages of a book side by side?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Something I was wondering about is, since you can turn it to use in landscape, can it display two pages of a book side by side?


I would think that since using it for .pdf files is a big draw with the DX, it would display those the same way a computer does, with two pages side by side. If it doesn't, what would be the point of having landscape view?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I would think that since using it for .pdf files is a big draw with the DX, it would display those the same way a computer does, with two pages side by side. If it doesn't, what would be the point of having landscape view?


Increase the size of the chart/picture? Granted I would like to have the option of seeing pages side by side too, but the demo videos I saw basically showed half the page in a larger scale when viewing in landscape.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Increase the size of the chart/picture? Granted I would like to have the option of seeing pages side by side too, but the demo videos I saw basically showed half the page in a larger scale when viewing in landscape.


Oh. That would be annoying, then, if you had to scroll up and down just to see all of a double-page .pdf layout.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I wonder, would the Oberon Journals be close to the size of the DX? If so, the covers might be easier for them to make then the K1 and K2 covers.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

just found out my sister preordered the dx, now we're kindle sisters


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I wonder, would the Oberon Journals be close to the size of the DX? If so, the covers might be easier for them to make then the K1 and K2 covers.


I looked at the site. . . .the extra large journal might work using them with the amazon cover. . .they could also maybe adapt their portfolios. I do think they're a bit bigger than ideal, though.

Ann


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I had emailed Oberon about an order I had placed and made a comment on the Dx and their XL journal. When Becca emailed me back she said they were planning on making a cover specific for the Dx but they are also in line waiting for one. There will eventually be comments on their website about the DX

Lynn L


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Lynn said:


> I had emailed Oberon about an order I had placed and made a comment on the Dx and their XL journal. When Becca emailed me back she said they were planning on making a cover specific for the Dx but they are also in line waiting for one. There will eventually be comments on their website about the DX
> 
> Lynn L


Amazon should give these types of companies like a demo model or at least the shell so they can have everything ready for launch.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Bibliophile said:


> BTW, Amazon has a live link to the Kindle DX User's Guide:
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle/KindleDX_Users_Guide.pdf
> 
> Should tell you everything you need/want to know.


Thanks for this link. I couldn't figure out where the speakers were but the guide shows them. Pretty nifty that they are along the narrow edge and not on the back like the K2. I wonder how good the quality is.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I will not be getting one of these though I do admit that the auto rotating screen is awesome.  I still love my original Kindle so I'll be keeping her around for quite some time yet.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Annalog said:


> I just finished reading the Kindle DX User Guide and understood it to say the following:
> No highlighting or notes for any PDF file (implied as greyed out)
> Searches on PDF files will only search metadata (author, title, etc.) (explicit statement)
> 
> There was no distinction mentioned concerning whether the PDF was text or image based. I am certainly hoping that the above is incorrect due to document being version 1. Will need to check to see if the above concerns DH and his decision.


That doesn't sound too good. But hey, they have enough time to improve on that before launch day.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> One benefit to e-text books would be the ease up updating them. Rather than wait a few years for a new edition, errata and corrections could theoretically be pushed out much more frequently. Of course I have no idea if the Kindle supports updating like this, and most texts I used in school were well past the early editions anyway, so gross errors had already been weeded out. Heck, some of my medical texts are on their twentieth edition!
> 
> I also wonder if college students would go to a subscription based model. They pay a flat fee and get all their texts electronically. I bet we would see a proliferation of college produced textbooks as well, as without the cost of printing the endeavor becomes much more simple.
> 
> Foreign language classes could REALLY benefit if the Kindle could support audio of that type. Those types of programs are probably fairly large though.


I graduated college in 1980, and there were books I had to buy that got updated every year, so ease of editing was still in it's infancy then.

I just don't see what's in it for the authors and publishers, who aren't going to be willing to give up profits just to make it easier for students.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Part of the reason that text books cost so much is because the Publishers know that students are going to sell them back and that the used text books will be purchased over the new text book. If that market diminishes, then the Publishers will be able to drop the price on text books knowing that they are going to sell new copies every semester.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> But think of all the NEW bags and purses you would have an excuse to purchase! (**evil chuckle**)


and the problem with this would be ?? (maniacal laugh)

The fact that you can rotate it to choose which side the buttons are on is pretty cool. I've started reading through the guide and am excited about the possibilites.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Part of the reason that text books cost so much is because the Publishers know that students are going to sell them back and that the used text books will be purchased over the new text book. If that market diminishes, then the Publishers will be able to drop the price on text books knowing that they are going to sell new copies every semester.


Pardon my skepticism, but I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> May not be an issue with first time buyers, but for upgraders thiese things become very important (I feel sorry for K1->K2 upgraders who may have preferred to have a K1 and KDX combo instead).


Hmm. I'm not sure I understand why you feel sorry for K1/K2 owners. My wife ordered a K1 for Christmas for me. It's done everything it promised to, and totally reinvigorated my reading 
habit. I'm not upset that Amazon has continued to develop the Kindle and has since released the K2 and KDX. It shows their significant commitment to a platform I greatly enjoy. When I upgrade, I can be assured that there will be a vigorous product line to choose from.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Personally, I am loving reading all of the outraged posts at the Amazon site. They make me chuckle.
> Yes, I am twisted.


What kind of outraged posts are out there? Are these current Kindle owners?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

idolguy said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure I understand why you feel sorry for K1/K2 owners. My wife ordered a K1 for Christmas for me. It's done everything it promised to, and totally reinvigorated my reading
> habit. I'm not upset that Amazon has continued to develop the Kindle and has since released the K2 and KDX. It shows their significant commitment to a platform I greatly enjoy. When I upgrade, I can be assured that there will be a vigorous product line to choose from.


I think that's a healthy attitude. Early adoption of technology is always risky. Nice to see where Amazon might be going with this platform. I would be very happy if they would just say "this is an open platform", and let developers have at it. Something akin to what JVC did with the VHS standard.

If you don't buy something because something newer and exciting will come along shortly, you lose the benefit of at least having it.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Gregor said:


> ...If you don't buy something because something newer and exciting will come along shortly, you lose the benefit of at least having it.


Exactly. Everytime you purchase a computer these days, it's obselete when you purchase it and you know something better will be available in a few months.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I currently have a K2 and luv it ,and wouldn't give it up for anything,however, I did pre-order the KDX last week as I want to use the KDX as my "home" Kindle,and continue to use my K2 to take everywhere with me.


----------



## bizlil (May 11, 2009)

release date?


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

idolguy said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure I understand why you feel sorry for K1/K2 owners. My wife ordered a K1 for Christmas for me. It's done everything it promised to, and totally reinvigorated my reading
> habit. I'm not upset that Amazon has continued to develop the Kindle and has since released the K2 and KDX. It shows their significant commitment to a platform I greatly enjoy. When I upgrade, I can be assured that there will be a vigorous product line to choose from.


I'm going on the assumption that anyone who upgraded from the K1 to the K2 MAY have preferred the KDX instead, either as a companion for the K1 (the "home" kindle idea) or because they wanted the larger size. I bought the K2 because I wanted the smaller size, I wouldn't have gotten the KDX even if they had been released (or at least announced) simultaneously. But I can understand why some upgraders feel a little miffed that Amazon, which clearly had the KDX speced out to the point where they could have at least given dimensions and capability, if not price, alongside the K2 release.

Early adopters like us do have to accept the early gaffs (and as a guy who did HD-DVD/BR, WOW, were there a lot of missteps in that area!), but I think Amazon should be a little more transparent with us and more open about where they want to go. Early adopters often complain of being "beta testers", so a good dialogue with amazon goes a long way to making us feel like we are working TOGETHER to improve a product we love, rather than just having to accept whatever they deign to give us.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> I'm going on the assumption that anyone who upgraded from the K1 to the K2 MAY have preferred the KDX instead, either as a companion for the K1 (the "home" kindle idea) or because they wanted the larger size. . . . . . . .But I can understand why some upgraders feel a little miffed that Amazon, which clearly had the KDX speced out to the point where they could have at least given dimensions and capability, if not price, alongside the K2 release.


I don't know if I'd agree with that assumption. Based on posts here -- obviously not a representative sample as we are probably more rabid than most  -- I have the impression that the 'up-graders', for a variety of reasons, really just wanted the newest thing. Some wanted a good excuse to pass on the K1 to a friend or relative; some wanted it for comparison purposes, some just wanted it 'cause it was shiny!  It seems to me that a lot of the K2 folks here were not up-graders, except in that they'd ordered a K1 which went out of stock and they got a K2 because that's what Amazon was selling when they came back in stock.

I do see the K1/K2 as a different product than the Kindle DX. To me, it would work as a 'home' companion for the K2 as well as for the K1 -- better in the sense that the controls are the same on the K2 and DX.

Finally, I would observe that, with any technology purchase, you make a decision and, if they come out with something you'd rather have a little later, well, you just have to accept that you acted on the info you had. Even as Amazon was announcing the K2 there were rumors of the next thing and people saying they'd wait for version 3 It's not like Amazon said "this is the last Kindle version we'll ever make -- wait, we lied". When something you perceive as an improvement or better match comes along pretty quickly after you plop down the credit card, I can understand the feeling of "gee, I wish I'd waited, I'd have rather spent my money on that", but I can't understand being upset at the company for continuing to innovate/improve its product, and for keeping some of those innovations close to the vest. That's just good business.

Obviously, these are my impressions/opinions only. I'm considering a DX; have a K1 -- saw no need to 'upgrade' to the K2 -- but probably would have bought it if I didn't have a perfectly good K1 already fitted out with skin and cover.  I definitely felt the pull when I first saw it! (It was shiny! ) I would use the DX as a 'house Kindle' and likely keep the K1 to carry when I am not at home. Mind you, I'm still considering. Haven't pre-ordered or anything. 

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann, we know you're just considering the DX " 'cause it's shiny!" 

<ducks and runs>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . .yeah. . . .BIG and shiny!  

If money were no object. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If money were no object. . . . . .


Hmm.... I sense another new thread coming on...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Nicely said Ann


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I mentioned earlier in the thread that my husband "might" want a DX for his birthday in September. I told him the other night when he was reading one of my Dresden DTB's and I mentioned some books I was buying in Kindle format he might like "so when it gets closer to your birthday, let me know if that's what you want or something else". There was a pause and he put down his book.

_I thought you already preordered for me._
No, I didn't know if you really wanted it or not. 
_ But we preordered for your birthday_
Yes, but my birthday was April 7th and the release was end of February and we were worried about a backorder. We don't know the release date and your birthday isn't until September, we can order in August if you want in a month early. (Silly male preoccupation with being "fair.")
_But I already told the guys at ENWorld you preordered it._

I thought he was joking, but no, he pulls up the post where at ENWorld (D&D and gaming website) they were discussing the PDF support and what D&D PDF manuals would look like on it, and there he is bragging about how his wife already ordered him one.

I still haven't ordered it yet, he's not a big reader like me, but he's been on a reading kick recently. It will be interesting to see if it sticks.

Lara Amber


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You can pre-order it and then if he changes his mind cancel the order. They don't charge you until the item is shipped. I have one on pre-order but am hoping to order one through the NY Times subscription program and get it at a reduced price. I figure, this way I am in line just in case something happens.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Awww...preorder for him. It'll make him happy and you can cancel later if he changes his mind.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to pre-order it.  He already bragged to his friends.  

Aren't men funny?

Ann


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol that's a lot of drama for a wife to deal with.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Too funny, Lara.  Sometimes they're really just like overgrown kids.

"But it isn't faaaaaiiiir!!!"


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Too funny, Lara. Sometimes they're really just like overgrown kids.
> 
> "But it isn't faaaaaiiiir!!!"


At least you said "sometimes."


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Too funny, Lara. Sometimes they're really just like overgrown kids.
> 
> "But it isn't faaaaaiiiir!!!"


Humph, LOL.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Aw, c'mon, guys. We love you anyway.


Spoiler



Most of the time.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

happyblob said:


> Lol that's a lot of drama for a wife to deal with.


for sure


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I told him about this post and now he's claiming it was all altruistic, he wanted _me_ to preorder it so _I_ would get it early. Uh, this is your present remember? Men are so funny.

He just texted me that he finished his DTB on the train, and now what is he going to read lol

Lara Amber


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I told him about this post and now he's claiming it was all altruistic, he wanted _me_ to preorder it so _I_ would get it early. Uh, this is your present remember? Men are so funny.
> 
> He just texted me that he finished his DTB on the train, and now what is he going to read lol
> 
> Lara Amber


You really need to give him access to the Amazon account. The sooner us guys can just order our own b-day presents on your behalf, the happier we are.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Too funny!   Yep, you'd better pre-order it or he might steal your Kindle.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I still haven't ordered it yet, he's not a big reader like me, but he's been on a reading kick recently. It will be interesting to see if it sticks.
> 
> Lara Amber


Its really fairly simple -- pre-order it -- if he decides he doesn't want it then Lara gets a brand new shiny BIG DX to go with her existing Kindle!!!!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

In short, is there any significant difference between K2 and Kindle DX other than size of the device and screen, native PDF, and number of books it's able to hold?  I can't seem to see any other difference.  Am I missing something?


----------



## rmaiolo (Feb 26, 2009)

libro said:


> In short, is there any significant difference between K2 and Kindle DX other than size of the device and screen, native PDF, and number of books it's able to hold? I can't seem to see any other difference. Am I missing something?


it also comes with 10% more coolness!

I dunno, I'm pretty excited about the DX...it won't be perfect but I really don't think it deserves all the negative statements I've seen all over the intarwebs


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

libro said:


> In short, is there any significant difference between K2 and Kindle DX other than size of the device and screen, native PDF, and number of books it's able to hold? I can't seem to see any other difference. Am I missing something?


The screen on the DX auto-rotates too.


----------



## jimp1947 (May 7, 2009)

I think I will eventually purchase a DX, just not right away. I see it as a specialty reader, allowing for the more complex illustrations in textbooks and science texts. Should be good for newpapers, too. I see it as functioning in a "tether mode", staying home while my Kindle 2 goes everywhere with me.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

libro said:


> In short, is there any significant difference between K2 and Kindle DX other than size of the device and screen, native PDF, and number of books it's able to hold? I can't seem to see any other difference. Am I missing something?


I didn't mean to ask this in any kind of negative or sarcastic way, in case some took it in that manner. I'm truly asking, because the difference in price is quite a lot between K2 and DX if there are few other differences, i.e. organization or folders (for the extra books it will hold), improvement of font or additional font adjustment or contrast, etc.

If I hadn't bought the K2 in 2/09, I might have considered the DX, but still don't know whether I would actually like the larger size for that price. In that price range, I would expect other enhancements. Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

libro said:


> I didn't mean to ask this in any kind of negative or sarcastic way, in case some took it in that manner. I'm truly asking, because the difference in price is quite a lot between K2 and DX if there are few other differences, i.e. organization or folders (for the extra books it will hold), improvement of font or additional font adjustment or contrast, etc.
> 
> If I hadn't bought the K2 in 2/09, I might have considered the DX, but still don't know whether I would actually like the larger size for that price. In that price range, I would expect other enhancements. Am I the only one who feels this way?


We know you didn't mean the question sarcastically (or at least we presumed so).
But the point that the only differences are 4 has been made in this thread throughout the 11 pages.
So to those of us who have read all 11 pages, it is old news - looking for a fresh topic.
But don't get me wrong, we are happy to repeat and also to save one the trouble of reading all the past stuff.
Lord only knows how often some kind person has saved me the trouble of looking on the previous page (I didn't even try very hard before asking).
So please be patient with us if we seem to provide the answers in what appears to be a curt fashion.
I for one am trying to get myself a set of "cutandpaste" answers for often asked questions and also links to longer discussions already recorded. But I haven't got my stuff together good enough yet.
Glad to see that you have been helped. The best thing about this forum is that there is so much info being provided daily and shared with a generous spirit that you don't see on most boards.
Just sayin......


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

libro said:


> If I hadn't bought the K2 in 2/09, I might have considered the DX, but still don't know whether I would actually like the larger size for that price. In that price range, I would expect other enhancements. Am I the only one who feels this way?


No, to me double the screen size and a native PDF reader seems like a bargain for an extra $130. Rotating screen and additional storage are just bonus.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

libro said:


> I didn't mean to ask this in any kind of negative or sarcastic way, in case some took it in that manner. I'm truly asking, because the difference in price is quite a lot between K2 and DX if there are few other differences, i.e. organization or folders (for the extra books it will hold), improvement of font or additional font adjustment or contrast, etc.
> 
> If I hadn't bought the K2 in 2/09, I might have considered the DX, but still don't know whether I would actually like the larger size for that price. In that price range, I would expect other enhancements. Am I the only one who feels this way?


I am guessing that a large part of the price difference is the size of the screen. The Kindle screen went from 6 inches to 9 inches and change. The DX is 1/3 larger then the K2/K1. Also, the memory is greater, the DX holds 3,500 books or documents as opposed to the 2,500 held by the K2. Toss in R&D costs, the native PDF, the screen rotating, and all that fun and you have a Kindle that is a great deal more expensive.


----------



## Vorpaks (Feb 20, 2009)

If I was still in college I would have bought this in a heartbeat. My back still has horrible memories of lugging those biology and organic chem textbooks around. Not to mention lugging them along on band trips, trips home, etc. Just having this one little tablet would have been a life saver. Unfortunately computers were still using command line interface back then so I doubt it would have been an option. 

It could be useful for my work documents... I am a technical writer... but I think a mini-laptop would probably be even more useful and a bit sturdier. Otherwise I am a paperback girl and my K2 is perfect for that. So, I wouldn't buy it... but if I had a kids in college I would buy it for them.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

My K2 was on the way to me when the DX was announced ... I thought briefly about maybe returning the K2 and getting the DX instead, but only VERY briefly! The K2 is a much more convenient size -- it fits perfectly in my purse -- and I don't do a lot of reading that would require large displays.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Awww...preorder for him. It'll make him happy and you can cancel later if he changes his mind.


I agree


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I told him about this post and now he's claiming it was all altruistic, he wanted _me_ to preorder it so _I_ would get it early. Uh, this is your present remember? Men are so funny.
> 
> He just texted me that he finished his DTB on the train, and now what is he going to read lol
> 
> Lara Amber


lol he sounds like Kindle owner material to me


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Its really fairly simple -- pre-order it -- if he decides he doesn't want it then Lara gets a brand new shiny BIG DX to go with her existing Kindle!!!!


lol now there's a strategy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Forster said:


> No, to me double the screen size and a native PDF reader seems like a bargain for an extra $130. Rotating screen and additional storage are just bonus.


I agree the extra $130 is indeed a bargain


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Before you plunk down your $500.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&asin=B00154JDAI&cdThread=Tx98FZ6XU7L765
> 
> ...


 I talked with customer reps and then a technical rep who has worked with PDFs on the DX and then I wrote up the long story at the top of my blog. It's long because there seems some confusion in-house about this capability and I kept in the details of that. Direct link, for anyone seeing this later, is

http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2009/05/kindle-dx-pdfs-might-accept-added-notes.html

There's an interesting gadget highlighted there for a private wireless hotspot useful for netbooks when you're out and about too. But wireless is pretty expensive as an add-on as we've seen.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> I talked with customer reps and then a technical rep who has worked with PDFs on the DX and then I wrote up the long story at the top of my blog. It's long because there seems some confusion in-house about this capability and I kept in the details of that. Direct link, for anyone seeing this later, is
> 
> http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2009/05/kindle-dx-pdfs-might-accept-added-notes.html
> 
> There's an interesting gadget highlighted there for a private wireless hotspot useful for netbooks when you're out and about too. But wireless is pretty expensive as an add-on as we've seen.


Encouraging news. I preordered the Kindle DX for DH believing that PDF searches and notes would *not * be possible. Some of the model railroad magazines have older issues available in PDF format. It would be great for him if notes containing key articles could be searched to find specific issues.

EDIT: I tested creating a note on an illustration in a book on my Kindle 2. It was possible. When I tried searching for the note immediately after saving the note, my Kindle froze. After a reset, a search within the book said it was not indexed. I was later able to search that note. (Note to self: Do not search immediately after creating notes.  )


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Is the browser on the DX supposed to be improved? That would be an even bigger boon for me.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Any mention of an exact release date yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> Any mention of an exact release date yet?


Nope, no word yet.

Sadly, I had to cancel my order this past week.  House repairs suck.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope, no word yet.
> 
> Sadly, I had to cancel my order this past week.  House repairs suck.


Sorry to hear that, luv. Tough decision to make but sometimes necessary. Those repairs are always so unexpected too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope, no word yet.
> 
> Sadly, I had to cancel my order this past week.  House repairs suck.


I am sorry luv that you had to cancel your order. Maybe you will be able to get one later on.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Luv, I'm so sorry!!   You'll just have to buy 1 later.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope, no word yet.
> 
> Sadly, I had to cancel my order this past week.  House repairs suck.


That stinks, house repairs are never any fun


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I can see how some may be just pissed off that amazon didn't release both at the same time. Anyway, the screen size of the Kindle 2 is perfect for me. I don't see myself moving to the DX but I think the price tag is very much justified.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I just got my Kindle 2 and now the DX is available. I want to cry. I guess I should have waited. Oh well. Read on......


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

cheerio said:


> I just got my Kindle 2 and now the DX is available. I want to cry. I guess I should have waited. Oh well. Read on......


Did you get your K2 in the last 30 days? If so,you can send it back and put yourself on the waiting list for the DX. Or you could sell your K2 when the DX is released and use that money towards the purchase of the DX. I know that there were plenty of folks who sold their K1's on the board (or e-bay or at Amazon) and bought the K2. A new K2 shoul retain its value pretty well.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I just got my Kindle 2 and now the DX is available. I want to cry. I guess I should have waited. Oh well. Read on......


What ProfCrash said! I'm still not quiet sold on the DX ... yet.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I didn't read through all the replies, but for me, I probably won't be upgrading soon. I really want the native PDF capability, but I find the DX's size too large. I'd love the same capability on my K2 and would pay for an upgrade, but don't want to have to buy the DX for the PDF functionality (at least at this time, check with me in a few months.)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I would love to get the DX, But for me personally all I mainly do on my k2 is read regular old books. I rarely ever do any newspapers,pdf,blogs etc. I would get one just to leave at home but I truly can't see how it would ever get used by me. 

I do see how it will benefit other people in a big way, just for my particular needs/wants my k2 does the basics and that's pretty much all of what I use. 

Of course In the future I might find a need to add this to my home, just for now I'm gonna wait and see for a while. So I vote still undecided (even though I am decided FOR NOW)


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

wow! now thats a little crazy for a "book" i guess im missing some thing here lol


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

cheerio said:


> I just got my Kindle 2 and now the DX is available. I want to cry. I guess I should have waited. Oh well. Read on......


Same thing happened to me witht the release of the K2. Would I have waited to purchase a K2 if I had known Probably not... I am still a VERY happy and satisfied K1 owner and will remain so until the day KWINN decides to call it kwits and then I will accept whatever version is available, but hopefully that won't happen for a very long time!


----------



## chrisgallizzi (May 19, 2009)

i am going to be ordering my first kindle (kindle 2) this friday, and i was caught up in the middle to choose between the 2 or dx. in the end i chose the 2 because i feel its more portable then the dx. Plus, this is going to be my first kindle and if anything i could just upgrade to the dx if i feel its necessary.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Is the browser on the DX supposed to be improved? That would be an even bigger boon for me.


 Well, they say there are improvements (if only in the experience). The screen is bigger so when you view one of the multi-columned websites with ads and links in the columns surrounding the main article, that kind of website would be much easier to read on the DX.

In some modes, Amazon gives you the full webpage width on the K2, and then they have to use really tiny fonts. The DX would do better with those AND can auto-rotate to magnify the contents to fill the landscape-mode width.

I explain a bit more about the various browsing modes in the K2 web-browser in a sort-of guide I wrote last night. Most don't seem to use the web browser, but for anyone who's interested, it's at 
http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2009/05/working-with-kindle-2s-web-browser.html


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> ...
> I explain a bit more about the various browsing modes in the K2 web-browser in a sort-of guide I wrote last night. Most don't seem to use the web browser, but for anyone who's interested, it's at
> http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2009/05/working-with-kindle-2s-web-browser.html


ArtsAndHistoryFan, what you wrote matches my experience with the K2 Web browser. I have found the experimental Web browser very useful for e-mail and Web access since I do not have that capability on my cell phone. While the fonts can get very tiny in Advanced mode, I have found them very readable. They do make me glad I am nearsighted.

Anna


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I just got my Kindle 2 and now the DX is available. I want to cry. I guess I should have waited. Oh well. Read on......


I think they should have released both together or waited a bit longer to announce/release the new kindle.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Annalog said:


> ArtsAndHistoryFan, what you wrote matches my experience with the K2 Web browser. I have found the experimental Web browser very useful for e-mail and Web access since I do not have that capability on my cell phone. While the fonts can get very tiny in Advanced mode, I have found them very readable. They do make me glad I am nearsighted.
> 
> Anna


Anna, a compatriot ! Yes, I'm amazed that the smallest fonts I've ever seen on a screen can be readable as long as the background is light and one is nearsighted  Thanks!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> I talked with customer reps and then a technical rep who has worked with PDFs on the DX and then I wrote up the long story at the top of my blog. It's long because there seems some confusion in-house about this capability and I kept in the details of that. Direct link, for anyone seeing this later, is
> 
> http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2009/05/kindle-dx-pdfs-might-accept-added-notes.html
> 
> There's an interesting gadget highlighted there for a private wireless hotspot useful for netbooks when you're out and about too. But wireless is pretty expensive as an add-on as we've seen.


I forgot to update this. I did get an official response from Amazon on this and posted it. The limitations as implemented (or planned) are real but they added that a converted PDF will be able to be included in a Kindle seach for keywords, can be highlighted, have notes-added, etc. That was my workaround and it's interesting they included this in their official response.

To follow up, the user's guide says that with the DX and its PDF reading capability, a user can send a pdf to their Kindle and it'll be sent wirelessly "directly" to the Kindle "for a fee" (while not needing a conversion). 
They'll need to offer an option to NOT convert a PDF if the DX user wants a copy that is converted (as with the smaller Kindles) so that it is searchable and useable with the study tools, while keeping the original PDF for its accurate formatting.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have signed up for the DX. I have K1 and K2 and I love them both. I am a pretty fast reader and I think the larger screen on the DX will be great. Less page turns!! I will probably leave the DX at home and carry my K2 when out and about. Oh! Another plus for me will be when my eyes are tired and I increase the font size, there will still be a decent amount of text on the screen.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I have signed up for the DX. I have K1 and K2 and I love them both. I am a pretty fast reader and I think the larger screen on the DX will be great. Less page turns!! I will probably leave the DX at home and carry my K2 when out and about. Oh! Another plus for me will be when my eyes are tired and I increase the font size, there will still be a decent amount of text on the screen.


All those excuses aren't really necessary. 

It's NEW and you want one.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I have signed up for the DX. I have K1 and K2 and I love them both. I am a pretty fast reader and I think the larger screen on the DX will be great. Less page turns!! I will probably leave the DX at home and carry my K2 when out and about. Oh! Another plus for me will be when my eyes are tired and I increase the font size, there will still be a decent amount of text on the screen.


I also have the K1 and K2 and I love them both. I have changed my mind and decided to buy the Kindle DX. I will use it for reading at home. I am not sure yet If I will keep my K1 yet. I will decieded after I get the Kindle DX.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I preordered the Kindle DX for DH as he was not sure at that time if he wanted me to give him the Kindle DX or a new O scale engine. I told him he had until the DX was released or I had a projected ship date to make a decision. (Model railroad equipment and books -- difficult for him to say no to either one.) 

Today I let him know about the June 10th release date and asked him for a decision. He said he wants the Kindle DX because he thinks "it should have slightly more play value than an O scale locomotive but not by much."


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Annalog said:


> I preordered the Kindle DX for DH as he was not sure at that time if he wanted me to give him the Kindle DX or a new O scale engine. I told him he had until the DX was released or I had a projected ship date to make a decision. (Model railroad equipment and books -- difficult for him to say no to either one.)
> 
> Today I let him know about the June 10th release date and asked him for a decision. He said he wants the Kindle DX because he thinks "it should have slightly more play value than an O scale locomotive but not by much."


wat.


----------

